# White Berry Hydro Grow



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Into the breech once more and tallyho!
Hello and welcome to my grow! Details will follow but briefly this will be a hydroponic indoor grow of 2 feminized white berries from paradise. i hope you enjoy it!

SYSTEM DETAILS:
SPACE: Painted flat-white with mylar-covered walls
INTERIOR TOTAL: 24" x 46" x 75" = @ 48 Cubic Feet
CANOPY:
(maximum) 24" x 36" x 50" = @ 24 Cubic Feet
(comfortable) 24" x 30" x 32" = @ 12 Cubic Feet
RESERVOIR: 20 gallon RainForest 66 (w/vortex aeroponic sprayer). Air-pump oxygenates reservoir (see below for details).
LIGHTING: Sun System VII 600w HPST Super (SolarMax - 95,000 lumens) and 400w MH (AgroSun Gold Horizontal 40,000 lumens)
Air-cooled reflector (Super Spectrum) attached via duct with a 4" Centrifugal Fan (170 CFM)
WATER: RO (Reverse Osmosis) water (less than 5 PPM)
VENTILATION: 6" Centrifugal Fan (440 CFM) for exhaust and 3 passive 4" holes, and 6" clip-on circulating fan
MEDIUM: 6" net pots, Hydroton, rapid rooter
AIR-CONDITIONER
AIR-PUMP: 6 nozzle w/2 straight-through air tubes and 3 ceramic air-stones and 1 flexible air-stone.
FANS: TWO - 1 6&#8221;, 1 12&#8221; oscillating
OZONE GENERATOR
CARBON FILTER

NUTRIENTS/ENHANCEMENTS:
General Hydroponics Flora Shield
FoxFarm Grow Big (Hydro)
FoxFarm Tiger Bloom
FoxFarm Big Bloom
FoxFarm Open Sesame
FoxFarm Beastie Bloomz
FoxFarm Cha Ching
Advanced Nutrients Final Phase

Here's a tip (an oldie so you probably know it already) but to keep your feeding charts (and other instructions/paperwork) clean and dry in the grow room - put them in clear plastic baggies. you can still read it, wipes clean and can always be replaced!

THE GROW DETAILS
Seeds:
Two Feminized White Berry from Paradise



> Paradise Feminized Seeds White Berry
> &#8226; Type: Indica/ Sativa (75/25)
> &#8226; Flowering time: 50 days indoors. Outdoors, early October (n.L.)
> &#8226; Yield: 400 - 450 grams per m2 indoors. Outdoors 400-500 grams per plant.
> ...


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

PRE:
The germination -
Soaked paper towel with tap water
Placed seeds on towel, folded and placed in sealed plastic bag on top of computer tower (for warmth).
While I waited for germination cleaned and prepped hydro system with Flora Shield 
===
24 HOURS LATER
Both beans cracked with tap root showing, placed into humidity dome under florescent lights for 24 hours.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

first one for class!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

===

DAY 1 (IN SYSTEM):
Sprouts continue to grow and tap root come out bottom of rapid rooter.
Added some hydroton to netpots. Placed sprouts (already in Rapid Rooters) into netpots adding more hydroton . Put home-made panda plastic lid on top. And placed into the system.
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 74.8 F
Humidity: 53%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71.7 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 174
Notes: To 20 gallons of RO water added the following: 1 TBSP. Grow Big, 2 TBSP. Big Bloom

===


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2008)

sweet, fucking sweet. i'm going to be like you one day, one day very soon indeed.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

===

DAY 2:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 76.6 F
Humidity: 51%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 24.5 F
pH: 6.2
PPM: 185
Notes:

===

DAY 3:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 76.6 F
Humidity: 62%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.1 F
pH: 6.2
PPM: 183
Notes:

===

DAY 4:

DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 81.3 F (2 feet away from and directly under the light)
Humidity: 39%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 75.5 F
pH: 6.4 (added .5 TBSP pH down)
PPM: 185
Notes:

===

DAY 5:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 76.1 F
Humidity: 43%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.2 F
pH: 5.4
PPM: 204
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

===
DAY 6:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 75.7 F
Humidity: 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.6 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 207
Notes:
===

DAY 7:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 78.8 F
Humidity: 41%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 79.8 F <- TOO HOT!!!
pH: 5.6
PPM: 216
Notes:
===

DAY 8:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 78.0 F
Humidity: 41%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 79.1 F <- TOO HOT!!!
pH: 5.6
PPM: 218
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> first one for class!


Holy Heck LB - you have radar for these journals or something!?!?!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

i be on it!

its that brother intuition or some shit...

is there any reason you do your rapidrooters like that???

i use mine with the hole already.

im really thinking about cutting open my rapid rooters and germination the old school way.

its no way in hell these beans shouldnt have pop already

i know they give shitty freebies out....but none of my freebies germed.... well not yet anyway!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> is there any reason you do your rapidrooters like that???
> 
> i use mine with the hole already.


yes - so they stand up better. and i like to make my own hole - not too deep so i just use a little piece of the rooter to plug it up (that way i can peak in).

But since i only plant germinated seeds - it usually doesn't matter.

Did you see how i labeled my grow closet!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> sweet, fucking sweet. i'm going to be like you one day, one day very soon indeed.


thank you - i hope you don't have the difficulties i've run into!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> yes - so they stand up better. and i like to make my own hole - not too deep so i just use a little piece of the rooter to plug it up (that way i can peak in).
> 
> But since i only plant germinated seeds - it usually doesn't matter.
> 
> Did you see how i labeled my grow closet!



yea... i been meaning to ask you...when you'd get the uvonair? how much did it run ya?

you dont think it'll be more efficient outside the box?


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea... i been meaning to ask you...when you'd get the uvonair? how much did it run ya?
> 
> you dont think it'll be more efficient outside the box?


i tried outside the box and didn't do squat. I had it for awhile now - i honestly can't recall the cost or where i got it - guessing around 190 maybe?

i'm only going to turn it on if the carbon filter doesn't work - but since i fixed the duct problem i doubt i'll need to use the ozone generator. but it is there if i need it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

most definitely!!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> thank you - i hope you don't have the difficulties i've run into!



do tell. i need all of the heads up that i can get.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> do tell. i need all of the heads up that i can get.


i had to put an AC unit in my box cause the heat was so bad my plants hermied from heat stress.

so watch out for heat! and be aware plants get much larger AFTER switching to 12/12.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Lookin good email. Lol, you have so many cool things for growing. I'll definatley follow this grow. Rep 4 u


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Apparently i repped u recently cause it wont let me,


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

Skitzotic said:


> Apparently i repped u recently cause it wont let me,


Thanks for the thought!  
glad you could join us.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 8, 2008)

Mhm, no prob. Cant wait to watch them grow.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 8, 2008)

O goody Baby Pics.
Subscribe:


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 8, 2008)

email this grow journal and your setup are immaculate and so detailed. the exact opposite of me lol but it shows me some areas that i can improve on. i will try to send a friend request but i dont know if it works properly. good luck and i cant wait too see some delicious buds.


----------



## HazyEyes (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW Email am soo happy ur doing white berry man i am planing on doing that with my next grow i want all berries White berry,Northen Berry, skunk Berry, and maybe blueberry dont know yet but we will see. ill be watching


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

Way Looing Forward To This. Very Clean And Mean E', Ahhh! Porno! 
Bump Bump Bump...!!! Lets Kick It Off With A Little, Ok "big" 
Puff Puff Pass............. Db~tlb!


----------



## toolage (Jun 9, 2008)

ahhh vady nice email!!!! good luck with everything, subscribed till the end!


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> O goody Baby Pics.
> Subscribe:


Yes - the baby pics are now posted. They have their second set of leaves already.. sniff, sniff, they grow up so fast!



mastakoosh said:


> email this grow journal and your setup are immaculate and so detailed. the exact opposite of me lol but it shows me some areas that i can improve on. i will try to send a friend request but i dont know if it works properly. good luck and i cant wait too see some delicious buds.


Thank you. I have had a few problems which are hopefully resolved - but we will see soon enough!



HazyEyes said:


> WOW Email am soo happy ur doing white berry man i am planing on doing that with my next grow i want all berries White berry,Northen Berry, skunk Berry, and maybe blueberry dont know yet but we will see. ill be watching


I was looking for a fast finisher with sativa qualities before diving into the long-flowering strawberry cough. at least we'll get to see how white berry does (crosses fingers).



B. THC R+D said:


> Way Looing Forward To This. Very Clean And Mean E', Ahhh! Porno!
> Bump Bump Bump...!!! Lets Kick It Off With A Little, Ok "big"
> Puff Puff Pass............. Db~tlb!


the bud porn is over a month away but i'm hoping for some fat little bushes to show off in a couple weeks!

puff, puff, pass... ahhh which direction is left on a forum?



toolage said:


> ahhh vady nice email!!!! good luck with everything, subscribed till the end!


thank you and glad to have you aboard the white berry train..


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

I was wondering what would go wrong on this grow - well my pH/TDS meter crapped out but i caught it so i'm guessing until i get a replacement.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

Its Just Mad Causen U Neglected To Use It... For So Long.  A Little Pep Talk Maybe. !!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Its Just Mad Causen U Neglected To Use It... For So Long.  A Little Pep Talk Maybe. !!!


It's getting a pep talk alright. in the form of a new probe!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 9, 2008)

subscribed! hmmmm whiteberry sounds frkn yummy. things are looking good brotha!


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> subscribed! hmmmm whiteberry sounds frkn yummy. things are looking good brotha!


so far so good. we'll see what happens!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm, never heard of this strain. I haven't read through all this yet, but I will.

_SUBSCRIBED...


_


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hmm, never heard of this strain. I haven't read through all this yet, but I will.
> 
> _SUBSCRIBED...
> 
> ...


Glad you could make it


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 9, 2008)

subscribed as well, we have many growing items in common! I JUST got my first seed order today. 

5pk FEM Warlock from Magnus genetics!! 

just waiting for a PLACE to GROW LOL!! 

check ya out main!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> subscribed as well, we have many growing items in common! I JUST got my first seed order today.
> 
> 5pk FEM Warlock from Magnus genetics!!
> 
> ...


Dude, warlock is the shit! Let me know when you get that going. I'm definitely going to follow that. Looks like we got a few peeps round here bout to grow some sick ass strains.


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

Gardening is an obsession


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> Gardening is an obsession


_DITTO..


_


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> It's getting a pep talk alright. in the form of a new probe!



LMAO LMAO LMAO!!!




how'd you know it crapped out? just took crazy readings? or didnt do shit?

so what meter ya getting?


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO LMAO LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the Hanna meter with "cal-check" - press a button and it tells you if it is clean and calibrated. I check it about once a month during a grow and before starting a grow.

I tested it after noting some odd readings (far too low pH) so i clicked the cal-check button and sure enough it needed cleaning. So i cleaned it and calibrated and still no luck. I changed the batteries - still no luck so ordered a replacement probe (just the probe - not the whole meter).

so hopefully i'm close enough until i get the new probe.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

well that sucks!


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well that sucks!


yep - but could be worse - could have one of those cheapo meters that wouldn't even indicate it was not reading correctly .. que sera sera.

the leaves look a bit crinkly today which i take to mean they do not like the temp of the res nor do they care for the pH.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

lol why is the res not cooling?


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol why is the res not cooling?


mostly cause it is a thousand fucking degrees outside! 

which makes my res about 8 degrees hotter than i'd like. once the heat wave dissipates - the temps should become more manageable. If not - another grow screwed and a chiller will be on the way.

only time will tale.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 10, 2008)

Call 911 Call 911
Save My little girl
hurry get some dirt and save my chubby stock little sweetie.
sniffle sniffle

you have to excuse me she and I .....we bonded last sunday


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm watching too. I've never tried a berry strain smoke. Good luck!


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> Call 911 Call 911
> Save My little girl
> hurry get some dirt and save my chubby stock little sweetie.
> sniffle sniffle
> ...


i don't think she'd do any better in dirt (in fact soil may get even hotter than all that water). it's those 1000w lights and heat-wave to blame. 

worse comes to worse, i'll unplug the HPS and just let the 400w MH shine on.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I'm watching too. I've never tried a berry strain smoke. Good luck!


thanks - looks like i might need some luck!

i just remembered - luck used to be our "code word" in high school.

as in - how's your luck? are you feeling lucky? or the very sad.. oh man - i'm out of luck!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't think she'd do any better in dirt (in fact soil may get even hotter than all that water). it's those 1000w lights and heat-wave to blame.
> 
> * worse comes to worse, i'll unplug the HPS and just let the 400w MH shine on.*



damn didnt even think about that!!!!!


----------



## shamegame (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey email, came by to wish ya luck and to let you know I will be tuning in.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Hey email, came by to wish ya luck and to let you know I will be tuning in.


very cool - glad you could drop by!


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good news! I reseated and replaced the battery - calibrated and did the cal-check and got the green light!

I wasn't real worried but i'm glad to have my meter back in action! The pH and PPM were fine - the temp is still a bit high - but since they are still seedlings and forming roots - i don't think this is such a bad thing. 

but i'm keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 10, 2008)

Sooo! The Pep Talk Did Work... You Thretend It Didn't U.. Mean-o! I Think It Must Of Read The Post About Ya! Trash... Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Sooo! The Pep Talk Did Work... You Thretend It Didn't U.. Mean-o! I Think It Must Of Read The Post About Ya! Trash... Lol Db.~tlb!


oh yeah - i threatened it alright. After i decided to have another look at it today, i first tried calibrating it with the cap still on! 

But after i noticed that, i was able to calibrate it and do a successful check. So i'm guessing it was a bad battery (but i had to do it twice - the first battery i tried was bad i guess too).

at least now i'll have a back-up when it does go bad! and i'll always have a second opinion.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Muahahhahahahaha!

I was the first one to rate this thread!

Though I init 0'ed HUH email?

Ok, I'm really gone this time!

/init 0


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Muahahhahahahaha!
> 
> I was the first one to rate this thread!
> 
> ...


doesn't that just kick you back to init 3 anyway? any users got a shock but mostly no harm done!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

No, init 0 shuts down the server/pc.


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> No, init 0 shuts down the server/pc.


you using Linux? for solaris halt or shutdown is init 5. init 0 takes you to single user and then right back to regular init 3

in order to gracefully shutdown i have to issue the command:
shutdown -i5 -g0 -y <command: init state | grace period | default response>

anything else will either drop you to boot prompt (OK), init 0 (single user mode) or back to init 3 (regular runtime mode)


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> you using Linux? for solaris halt or shutdown is init 5. init 0 takes you to single user and then right back to regular init 3
> 
> in order to gracefully shutdown i have to issue the command:
> shutdown -i5 -g0 -y <command: init state | grace period | default response>
> ...


my brain hurts


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

toolage said:


> my brain hurts


it looks far more complicated than it is... remember the first time you saw NPK values or lumens per watt calculations? that is far more difficult!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> you using Linux? for solaris halt or shutdown is init 5. init 0 takes you to single user and then right back to regular init 3
> 
> in order to gracefully shutdown i have to issue the command:
> shutdown -i5 -g0 -y <command: init state | grace period | default response>
> ...


well damn!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well damn!!!


empty your PM box man - (i sent you a PM to that affect on Skunk's forum)...


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well damn!!!


i like to add the -c (comment switch) 
so it becomes...
shutdown -i5 -g0 -y -c "Too late to save suckers!"


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

i know i hate that damn programming BLAH!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

my bad, i've been cleaning my box.

i need more space!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

and also, i know you're going to talk shit,


but i still vote for you getting a damn cool tube! i blv cooltubes are necessary in our overkill situations like this! stop being stubborn bro!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and also, i know you're going to talk shit,
> 
> 
> but i still vote for you getting a damn cool tube! i blv cooltubes are necessary in our overkill situations like this! stop being stubborn bro!!!


when do i talk shit? 

I have two problems with getting a cool tube..
First - i already spent a mint on the reflector i have
Two - the reflector i have is air-cooled
and a bonus third thing - i would have to buy two cool tubes to replace my single current reflector - do they make cool tubes for MH bulbs?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

yea yea i know you've told me. i know you dont want to spend no more on the reflector....lol

for your number 2, yea its aircooled, but you know it'll be better kept in check(the temps) if there is no resistance and its flowing directly over the tubes

and you dont have to buy to different reflectors, they make dual cooltubes...and magnum reflectors! yes to the mh questions as well!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

you dont like?


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

not really directed to me, but i must say thats a sexy beast


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you dont like?


oh yeah - i like - but it looks like i'd need to get a new fan too!

i made my bed and need to lie in it awhile. i'd get CO2 before i'd get a cooltube (at this point).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

i dont think you'd need another fan. your 6 incher will work great on that.


but it is your box....my fault....lol


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i dont think you'd need another fan. your 6 incher will work great on that.
> 
> 
> but it is your box....my fault....lol


oh yeah - my 6" would work great - except it is the exhaust for the box. I have a 4" for my light exhaust.

i just checked my res and ambient temps and they are dropping. it was the damn heat wave that sent the temperatures skyrocketing. But they peaked at 82 F for ambient and close to 80 F in the res (but i let the water level get low so could have easily cooled that off).

Don't want to count my chickens and provided nothing else goes wrong - i think i have the heat problem licked! at least i hope so.


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> i just checked my res and ambient temps and they are dropping. it was the damn heat wave that sent the temperatures skyrocketing. But they peaked at 82 F for ambient and close to 80 F in the res (but i let the water level get low so could have easily cooled that off).
> 
> Don't want to count my chickens and provided nothing else goes wrong - i think i have the heat problem licked! at least i hope so.


I hope so too! Seems summer heat is kicking everyones ass indoors. I have to keep my AC at 69 just to keep my op at 70-75 during the day. If it's off, it could easily shoot to 90, the highest my res temps have gotten is 80 and that was during the very beginning of flowering.


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

toolage said:


> I hope so too! Seems summer heat is kicking everyones ass indoors. I have to keep my AC at 69 just to keep my op at 70-75 during the day. If it's off, it could easily shoot to 90, the highest my res temps have gotten is 80 and that was during the very beginning of flowering.


thanks toolage - so far so good. the little girls already have a few nodes!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks toolage - so far so good. the little girls already have a few nodes!


sweet man!! i can't wait for the next update!


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

OK - where were we?

that's right Day 9...
=== 

DAY 9:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 78.2 F
Humidity: 41%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 77.5 F
pH: 6.7
PPM: 223
Notes: 
=== 

DAY 10:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 81.6 F
Humidity: 39%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 80 F
pH: 6.6
PPM: 239
Notes: 
=== 

Check out those reservoir temps - they will come back to haunt me in a few days because high temps means my pH gets out of whack - so there is going to be some leaf damage the next couple of days...


but in the meantime - day 10...


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

=== 

DAY 11:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 79.3 F
Humidity: 38%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 78 F
pH: 5.6
PPM: 252
Notes: Added 2 Gallons from back-up reservoir

=== 

DAY 12:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 80.6 F
Humidity: 37%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 78 F
pH: 6.2
PPM: 262
Notes: Four Nodes on each plant!

=== 


Day 12 - some damage begins...


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

=== 

DAY 13:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 82.2 F
Humidity: 37%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 80 F/ 67 F
pH: 6.0 / 5.9
PPM: 268 / 166
Notes: Reservoir Change: To 20 Gallons RO water added 2 TBSP. FoxFarm Grow Big and 3 TBSP. FoxFarm Big Bloom.
=== 

DAY 14:
DETAILS: SWITCHED TO MH ONLY UNTIL HEAT WAVE DISSIPATES!
Ambient Temperature: 73.7 F
Humidity: 48%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.6 F
pH: 6.7
PPM: 188
Notes: Added 2 Qt ice chunk made from back-up reservoir. 
===
DAY 15:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73.3 F
Humidity: 47%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74.1 F
pH: 6.5 Added 1 tsp. pH down
PPM: 189
Notes: Added 2, 2 Qt ice chunk made from back-up reservoir
=== 


OK - as you can see i am using the 400w MH only and freezing my back up res water and adding it in chunks as needed to my res until this heat wave is over.

I think i have minimized the damage (the new growth looks very good) but the damage is done 

Oh and the smell already - holy cow! When i rub the leaves it smells like a skunk that is eating raspberry sorbet! less than 3 weeks from seed... oh boy i hope i don't kill them!

So if you want to know what it looks like when your res is too warm causing your pH to freak out - check out the damage on the leaves....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

MAN THOSE LITTLE GALS ARNT WASTING ANYTIME!!! NICE EVEN WITH THE HICK UP!

AND STATMENTS LIKE THIS JUST HURT ME!!!~
Oh and the smell already - holy cow! When i rub the leaves it smells like a skunk that is eating raspberry sorbet! less than 3 weeks from seed... oh boy i hope i don't kill them!

SEEING THAT U DONT LIVE NEXT DOOR, FOR SHARING.......!!! 
AND I MAY HAVE TO KICK IT UP A NOTCH,,,, SO NOW THAT U HAVE YOUR JOURNAL STARTED... "STOP" IT! I CANT TAKE THE COMP. LOL DB.


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

hell yeah...GROW BABY GROOOOOWWW!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

U Know U GuyS Arnt Realy Invisable Right>>>??? Cause I Can See U There.!!! Lol Db.

Just A Cruising The Bb Nursery.... Ahhh! The Little Sht's Are Soo Cute At This Age, And Then They Start To Want" Lol

Good Morn. Sir.!!! Me~


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

=== 
DAY 16:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 86.7 F
Humidity:.51 %

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 75.7 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 212
Notes: 
===


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Man 16 In And The Roots Are Looking Crazy!!! Wow.! They Like U.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man 16 In And The Roots Are Looking Crazy!!! Wow.! They Like U.


that one plant's roots are like 3 feet long. they really grow fast.

wait until a couple more weeks - i'm guessing they'll explode in the next two weeks. I'm hoping to put them into 12/12 by mid-July (at the latest).

i'm thinking these are going to be pretty tasty.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Whats Up With This New Points System, I Feel Like A Noob Again.!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Whats Up With This New Points System, I Feel Like A Noob Again.!!!


i have no idea what the bars mean?!?!?

They (RIU) seem to change things and but don't announce it (but i'm probably overlooking the announcement so don't quote me on that).


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

U And Me Both.! If U Arrow Them Its Sum Attiv. Thing And Some Points Thing. Yours Says Somthing About "thumder" Hmmm! That Dont Make Sense.!!! Lol Db.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

I found this...
https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html

From RIU himself - so like i said - don't quote me! He did announce it!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Well The Little One Is Up So Im Off. Man I Just Read That Ethier Im Stupid Or A Noob Again... Lol Oh Well I Dont Care. U Will Still Talk To Me Right.

If U Fig. It Out Hit Me. Causen Im Lost.!!! Db. Off.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well The Little One Is Up So Im Off. Man I Just Read That Ethier Im Stupid Or A Noob Again... Lol Oh Well I Dont Care. U Will Still Talk To Me Right.
> 
> If U Fig. It Out Hit Me. Causen Im Lost.!!! Db. Off.


i don't have it figured out either. maybe LB or somebody will jump on and explain...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

click on your username and it shows ranks. i am still figuring this stuff out. we get ranked for posts and views on our threads, many other things that i am trying to figure out. i am sure most of you are figuring this out though already.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> click on your username and it shows ranks. i am still figuring this stuff out. we get ranked for posts and views on our threads, many other things that i am trying to figure out. i am sure most of you are figuring this out though already.


Yea, click on a users name or yours and it shows all the levels. Not sure what what they all mean yet, just saw it a few seconds ago. 

Wow, 3 foot long roots? Gonna have a monster on your hands!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Wow, 3 foot long roots? Gonna have a monster on your hands!


yep -- i think you may be right. and when i rub the leaves the smell is awesome! provided the heat wave is over - i expect a pretty big growth spurt within the next two weeks. i'll keep you posted of course!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Just The Fact That The Heat Wave Didnot Seem To Slow Them, Kinda Scares Me,. U Got Protection. There ??? A Stick, Chair, Bat~~!!!

U Better Start Getting Ready... And Weres Da Bunny! Lol Db.~!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Just The Fact That The Heat Wave Didnot Seem To Slow Them, Kinda Scares Me,. U Got Protection. There ??? A Stick, Chair, Bat~~!!!
> 
> U Better Start Getting Ready... And Weres Da Bunny! Lol Db.~!


watch out - i ordered a chiller. i'll review it after i've had a chance to check it out. you know what that means..... 74-76 F ambient temp with 65-68 F reservoir temps. oh man - climate control... finally.

oh man - i forgot to dig out a mascot!

tomorrow!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Love The Local.!!! Lmfao! Are U Compinsating For Somthing ???? By Needing Bigger Bars. ????


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> watch out - i ordered a chiller. i'll review it after i've had a chance to check it out. you know what that means..... 74-76 F ambient temp with 65-68 F reservoir temps. oh man - climate control... finally.
> 
> oh man - i forgot to dig out a mascot!
> 
> tomorrow!


sweet bro, definently let me know how that goes. I'm sure you won't have to worry about PH or PPM as much, which I'm sure is the point lmao! I'm going to start saving that ASAP!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 16, 2008)

a email, in a medium such as yours what is the max yield you think you can get out of whiteberry in contrast to the yield specified from the breeder? i'm looking into mediums that would best optimize breeder specified yields, indoor, with enough vegetation to obtain such yields. i know your not probably shooting for this but, if you were trying to obtain such yields in your type of setup how close do you think you can get? i know that their numbers are under optimal conditions but, i'm looking for a realistic goal.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't have it figured out either. maybe LB or somebody will jump on and explain...



i guess since people were raping the rep system they are trying to come up with a more accurate way(im guessing some type of algorithm for the computer to determine the points) to tell who is experienced and who is not!

i kinda disagree with the way some of it is set up.... for instance, what if someone post valuable knowledge in post only, but he never starts a thread. your experience points are from what i understand based off of how many threads you've started and its view counts, rep as well as other things etc etc


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

LMFAO! Nice sig LB..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> a email, in a medium such as yours what is the max yield you think you can get out of whiteberry in contrast to the yield specified from the breeder? i'm looking into mediums that would best optimize breeder specified yields, indoor, with enough vegetation to obtain such yields. i know your not probably shooting for this but, if you were trying to obtain such yields in your type of setup how close do you think you can get? i know that their numbers are under optimal conditions but, i'm looking for a realistic goal.


coco

and/or

aero!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Love The Local.!!! Lmfao! Are U Compinsating For Somthing ???? By Needing Bigger Bars. ????


people were discussing the length of their bars on a different thread - glad you noticed though!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LMFAO! Nice sig LB..



thanks!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> a email, in a medium such as yours what is the max yield you think you can get out of whiteberry in contrast to the yield specified from the breeder? i'm looking into mediums that would best optimize breeder specified yields, indoor, with enough vegetation to obtain such yields. i know your not probably shooting for this but, if you were trying to obtain such yields in your type of setup how close do you think you can get? i know that their numbers are under optimal conditions but, i'm looking for a realistic goal.


I think there are two ways to maximize yield. One way is to grow fewer plants longer. the other way is to grow many plants for a shorter time.

If i was worried about yield and nothing else - i would train, tie and top them and let them grow vegetatively until they pre-flowered before switching to 12/12.

Or i would grow a whole bunch of them, take clones as soon as i could and switch them to 12/12 - as soon as they were done, i'd move the clones in to veg for a week or so (take more clones if necessary) and right into 12/12. and you just keep going - pretty soon your system will be fine-tuned for your strains clones and getting great yield will be second nature.

I obviously have not even gotten good at the first - let alone the second. but this is all for me anyway!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> coco
> 
> and/or
> 
> aero!


Hey LB - good to see you man!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey LB - good to see you man!



you too bro...

just cuz i dont comment in the thread doesnt mean im not here...

always here bro...


----------



## skiskate (Jun 16, 2008)

Good luck man! WhiteBerry sounds so delicious.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you too bro...
> 
> just cuz i dont comment in the thread doesnt mean im not here...
> 
> always here bro...


Did you see i'm getting a chiller? I PM'ed you (on the other site) the details. i think i beat your price - but wouldn't have known to look for that brand without your link - thanks!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

skiskate said:


> Good luck man! WhiteBerry sounds so delicious.



Hi skiskate - thanks for popping by!

I've never tried it but it smells very good already! I'm looking forward to tasting it - provided it survives my black thumb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

well if my big bro is getting a chiller, im thinking so am i!

i bought my insulating foam today. my canna food, panda film and other random stuff should be here in a day or two. im going to insulate my res and see how that takes. 

i also went and priced some wood today, i think the safest choice is that berchwood(sp) plywood or some shit like that. i think 4x8' panels go for 30-40 bucks a sheet. i might need a few of them. imma go with a 25" x 6' design! im so pissed the closet collapsed. i call the manager...he got pissy, so i have a good mind to go up there and put everything right in front of the door all in pieces for him

ill keep you updated!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 16, 2008)

fa sho good looking on the info it is duly noted.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh man - i forgot to dig out a mascot!
> 
> tomorrow!




They been round a longgggggggg time HU? 
Have to admitt, 
TRULY do enjoy your kodak moments.</IMG>


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> They been round a longgggggggg time HU?
> Have to admitt,
> TRULY do enjoy your kodak moments.</IMG>


I have some ducks but i found something else.......


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well if my big bro is getting a chiller, im thinking so am i!
> 
> i bought my insulating foam today. my canna food, panda film and other random stuff should be here in a day or two. im going to insulate my res and see how that takes.
> 
> ...



A JOURNAL ON THIS? OR NOT YUR THING.? WOULD LIKE TO HERE YOUR THOUGHTS IN MY JOURNAL. AN INVITE.??? 



email468 said:


> I have some ducks but i found something else.......



SEE WHAT DA BUNNY STARTED...!!! LMAO! CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U GOT.!!!

@ DA BUNNY, TIME FOR AN UPDATE, ON THE GREENS.!!! CAT NIP' RUNNING LOW!

DB.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

well i think the only people who realize my paranoia is email468 and the mrsmcgreggor.... about posting pics.

but i dont think they are going to let me get away with it! especially the MrsMcGreggor...she likes pics and loves to know what is going on.

Email on the other hand, he has seen some of my setup, but im pretty sure he wants to see as well.

I, at least, owe it to them 2, if not the whole board.

so yes i will start a journal.

the wood project is my closet...i had a closet that i was working on for my sog cab...and i was moving it the other day and the POS built cabinet broke in pieces...... so that project/journal may take a while....over the next few weeks i will be attempting to replicate something of my own....and i think im going to go ahead and build a bud dryer while im at it!

thanks for the invite...i will get to looking


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> well i think the only people who realize my paranoia is email468 and the mrsmcgreggor.... about posting pics.
> 
> but i dont think they are going to let me get away with it! especially the MrsMcGreggor...she likes pics and loves to know what is going on.
> 
> ...


I look at it this way - by the time they can use photos for evidence - they'll already have the plants.... but who the heck knows?!?!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 17, 2008)

grabbing for Mr.Emails hand to keep from falling down.
....mr-Email?.... did you?... gulp... wiping tears from eyes...
Did you see that?....blowing nose.... more tears.....
Did I understand What Mr.Blunts said???
I goof a lot of stuff up ya know??? So...So...
I just wanna make sure....is him REALLY gonna
make a journal???? 
I love you guys so much.
YOU make sleepless nights and morning coffee worth having.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> grabbing for Mr.Emails hand to keep from falling down.
> ....mr-Email?.... did you?... gulp... wiping tears from eyes...
> Did you see that?....blowing nose.... more tears.....
> Did I understand What Mr.Blunts said???
> ...


Oh MrsM - don't you know you have Mr. Blunts wrapped around your finger?

That goes for all of us! we really do love you - you make us laugh and cry and really enjoy ourselves here.

RIU would not be the same without you!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> Oh MrsM - don't you know you have Mr. Blunts wrapped around your finger?
> 
> That goes for all of us! we really do love you - you make us laugh and cry and really enjoy ourselves here.
> 
> RIU would not be the same without you!


i think email just hit it on the head!!!

i remember when you first came to me for help...hell i didnt really know anything, but i have links, sources and all types of info.

and you were a DIY chick....i was kinda drawn to you!.

some people wouldnt have had the patience with you and just laugh you off or ignore you.... HELL even email could tell you that im easily one of these described people...

but its something likeable about you MrsMcG! something told you me you a down to earth genuine person, and that i also could learn alot from you....

turns out we both we're right! you're a gardener, you've help me get my yard right, or tips...and i've suggested stuff for the grow room. what a beautiful exchange of networking.

i love all you f*ckers (excuse my french). yall keep me laughing and on my toes. if the cliques were broke down on RIU, you all would be in my clique, no names needed....you know who you are!

'sings we are family'


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

LMAO!

YouTube - Sister Sledge - We Are Family (Video Version)

the unisex version!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO!
> 
> YouTube - Sister Sledge - We Are Family (Video Version)
> 
> the unisex version!


LoudBlunts is getting maudlin on us! MrsM brings it out in us.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> I look at it this way - by the time they can use photos for evidence - they'll already have the plants.... but who the heck knows?!?!


and I look at it this way... if our country wants to throw me in jail for
telling children. to not steal street lights. dont know if its mh or hps??? - Marijuana Growing to talk to there parents ace1059's garden, first grow - Page 12 - Marijuana Growing or folks to keep an open mind Lighting/newbie - Page 2 - Marijuana Growing and bassically just be nice to each other and grow together to change these stupid Laws. 
Then FINE! throw my tail in jail..... 
but they better send da bunny and da cam. with internet access to. 
{all 4 are in it together}
I am accountable! If I can't help change these laws.......
Then that just leaves me with prison reform.
I ask you..... would Our reform system be able to hold It's head up and be as accountable as I have been?? ON LINE?? for the world to see? 
dosent that just make ya go hummmmmmmmm????


i type to slow... and still get da words wrong.


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think email just hit it on the head!!!
> 
> i remember when you first came to me for help...hell i didnt really know anything, but i have links, sources and all types of info.
> 
> ...


i just teared up a little bit with that LB


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> and I look at it this way... if our country wants to throw me in jail for
> telling children. to not steal street lights. dont know if its mh or hps??? - Marijuana Growing to talk to there parents ace1059's garden, first grow - Page 12 - Marijuana Growing or folks to keep an open mind Lighting/newbie - Page 2 - Marijuana Growing and bassically just be nice to each other and grow together to change these stupid Laws.
> Then FINE! throw my tail in jail.....
> but they better send da bunny and da cam. with internet access to.
> ...


I honestly don't think they care. If they did, they wouldn't bother to enforce these moronic laws. You could be Mother Teresa but if you have a joint - you're going down! It is truly disgusting and I don't know how they can look at themselves in the mirror.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Man Im Speachless" "i Know Huh!"

Dido To All Of It.

And A "raspberry" To The Mrs.mcg. And Da Bunny"

Sniffle~ Db.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think email just hit it on the head!!!





LoudBlunts said:


> i remember when you first came to me for help...hell i didnt really know anything, but i have links, sources and all types of info.
> and you were a DIY chick....i was kinda drawn to you!.
> some people wouldnt have had the patience with you and just laugh you off or ignore you....
> 
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

im not sure what to say...

i cant take all the credit!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

OK - time for an update featuring....

Nutty the Squirrel. my bulldog is kind of angry i "borrowed" Nutty but i replaced him don't worry.... now he plays with Harry Hedgehog!

anyway - it looks like i got my temp problems resolved - still going to use the chiller though to get those res temps down to 68 F! The damage is contained and the new growth is looking very nice and green i think....
===
DAY 17:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 68.7 F
Humidity: 61%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74.1 F
pH: 5.6
PPM: 207
Notes: 
===


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

nice to meet ya nutty!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 17, 2008)

do I ever like you.... 
just remember da nuts never fall to far from da tree.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

damn that hydro grows fast. hope nutty doesnt try to sample the goods.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> damn that hydro grows fast. hope nutty doesnt try to sample the goods.


you ain't seen nuthin' yet. wait a few weeks - i should be ready for 12/12 by the first or second week of july!

hydro does cut down on the vegetative time for sure!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> do I ever like you....
> just remember da nuts never fall to far from da tree.


that's one nut that definitely did not fall far from the nut tree!

Nutty is a real cute-y - that's for sure! though he's a little worse for wear.... like a lot of us.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> you ain't seen nuthin' yet. wait a few weeks - i should be ready for 12/12 by the first or second week of july!
> 
> hydro does cut down on the vegetative time for sure!



alright email you convinced me i'm going hydro. how tall do you think you plants are going to be when you harvest? i don't have height restrictions but, i think i'm a do a scrog but, i want to veg for max yield. by looking at your setup i don't think your going to have 6ft plants, so, if i wanted plants that tall or taller would i have to use big ass buckets or what?


----------



## willy123 (Jun 17, 2008)

hi evryone i have found babys of timewarp. does anyone have already work with this stuff tell me good and bad about this thanks!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Man I Luv Nutty Already... Bet The Dog Was Pist.!

With All These Mascots, Im Starting To Think....??? That The Mrs.Mcg Is Using The Jedi Mind Trip On Us... Or Subliminals In Her Posting. Lol

I Dont Think Any Of Us, Have To Worry About The Man" Just The "love Me" Coat Hotel.!!! Lmfao!!! To Much Fun, In A Chair.!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man I Luv Nutty Already... Bet The Dog Was Pist.!
> 
> With All These Mascots, Im Starting To Think....??? That The Mrs.Mcg Is Using The Jedi Mind Trip On Us... Or Subliminals In Her Posting. Lol
> 
> I Dont Think Any Of Us, Have To Worry About The Man" Just The "love Me" Coat Hotel.!!! Lmfao!!! To Much Fun, In A Chair.!!!


i hope she did - i'd like to meld or mind trip with everybody.


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

willy123 said:


> hi evryone i have found babys of timewarp. does anyone have already work with this stuff tell me good and bad about this thanks!!


welcome to the site - i have never heard of timewarp ... sorry.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 17, 2008)

Im Off For The Night, And Cloning In The Morn. Pics Coming On That.
Vv Is Running Hempwarp I Think...


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 17, 2008)

Lord that animal looks rough. It looks like the gopher from Caddyshack after the explosions.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice email....how can i miss this..... scribed now


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Lord that animal looks rough. It looks like the gopher from Caddyshack after the explosions.


yeah - he's been through a lot. mostly bulldog jaws so all things considered - he's looking pretty good!


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> very nice email....how can i miss this..... scribed now


glad to have you along. a rocky start but i think things should settle in now.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

damn man...what can i say....did u see my 2-nd grow....the karma turned against me... now the things are gettin better i guess(knockin on wood)


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> damn man...what can i say....did u see my 2-nd grow....the karma turned against me... now the things are gettin better i guess(knockin on wood)


oh yeah - i keep an eye on it. growing is alway an adventure - i'll say that much for it!

i am expecting some awesome growth soon - i hope it comes to pass!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

good luck man. puff puff pass>>>>> email468  cheers!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> good luck man. puff puff pass>>>>> email468  cheers!!


thanks! same to you - puff, puff pass back


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 19, 2008)

LMFAO @ Nutty, that's awesome man. I got incredible hulk in my grow room. Funny thing about that squirrel, reminds me of this squirrel I see in my backyard. Damn guy has the biggest balls I've ever seen. They are so big, he has a hard time walking. I'm going to try and get some pics of him if I can.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> alright email you convinced me i'm going hydro. how tall do you think you plants are going to be when you harvest? i don't have height restrictions but, i think i'm a do a scrog but, i want to veg for max yield. by looking at your setup i don't think your going to have 6ft plants, so, if i wanted plants that tall or taller would i have to use big ass buckets or what?


i'm sorry dirty - i think i missed this post.

i am hoping to keep my plants under 3 feet tall but plan on growing them sideways along the trellis.

For big plants, I would want a reservoir that held at least 5 gallons per plant. Once they get big - they really suck down the water! So a 5 gallon bucket should do the trick and if you have a communal reservoir then 5 gallons per plant.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LMFAO @ Nutty, that's awesome man. I got incredible hulk in my grow room. Funny thing about that squirrel, reminds me of this squirrel I see in my backyard. Damn guy has the biggest balls I've ever seen. They are so big, he has a hard time walking. I'm going to try and get some pics of him if I can.


Hey GrnMan - glad to see you around! 

Nutty rules! Strange thing is - i don't think he has any balls!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright Giggle' Ima Says "balls" Too! Lol I Got A Rh Meter And Temp All Digg. And A Thermo In Me Clones. We Guna Be Getin All Tekinimal Now I For Sure Meeeen! It Im Not Fruit Looping Now Mister... The Second I Can Type More Than A Couple Lines... Its On Mister. E'mail, If That Is Yur Real Name...."""??? Lol High.! Back Tom Arrow! Clones Doing Fine, Yurs? Hmmm!


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

Tekinimal ... you are so fucking awesome! 
are you going hydro?!?!?! what?!?!?!

they're growing!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'm sorry dirty - i think i missed this post.
> 
> i am hoping to keep my plants under 3 feet tall but plan on growing them sideways along the trellis.
> 
> For big plants, I would want a reservoir that held at least 5 gallons per plant. Once they get big - they really suck down the water! So a 5 gallon bucket should do the trick and if you have a communal reservoir then 5 gallons per plant.



okay, got it. so, the gallon for every foot rule still applies.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

no. the gallon for every foot rule is bullshit


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no. the gallon for every foot rule is bullshit


i don't know that one - i was quoting the 3-5 gallon of reservoir per plant rule.
not sure if that is really a rule though


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

i think he was referring to pot size with the gallon per foot rule



clearly, malachi and fdd have smashed that theory....they grow pretty big plants for them to be in such the little containers they are in!


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think he was referring to pot size with the gallon per foot rule
> 
> 
> 
> clearly, malachi and fdd have smashed that theory....they grow pretty big plants for them to be in such the little containers they are in!


ohhh - for hydro - that is actually a pretty good rule. hmmm.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 19, 2008)

so, which is it? ah, fuck it i think i'm a stick with the 5gal. for my op. thx for the kind info.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no. the gallon for every foot rule is bullshit


Yea, I even actually had mine grow to be a little over 2ft tall in 3.5 gallon pots. So if this were true, they should have grown to be well over 3 ft tall. Maybe I stressed them, who knows, but they didn't grow a foot per gallon. I think this may be just something to try and shoot for, more then an actual number you will truly get.


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I even actually had mine grow to be a little over 2ft tall in 3.5 gallon pots. So if this were true, they should have grown to be well over 3 ft tall. Maybe I stressed them, who knows, but they didn't grow a foot per gallon. I think this may be just something to try and shoot for, more then an actual number you will truly get.


i honestly don't know - this is the first i'm hearing of the rule (or its bullshitiness). 

But I like my 3-5 gallon per plant in hydro rule


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> i honestly don't know - this is the first i'm hearing of the rule (or its bullshitiness).
> 
> But I like my 3-5 gallon per plant in hydro rule


Yea, I think it's just a soil thing. Not sure if it applies to hydro...


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I even actually had mine grow to be a little over 2ft tall in 3.5 gallon pots. So if this were true, they should have grown to be well over 3 ft tall. Maybe I stressed them, who knows, but they didn't grow a foot per gallon. I think this may be just something to try and shoot for, more then an actual number you will truly get.




naw, you got me fucked up grnman, for every foot in height you pot is supposed to have a gallon. let me be more specific, say you have a 5ft tall plant, your pot i supposed to be 5gallons, so, she grows properly and the roots have enough space or at least something to that effect


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> naw, you got me fucked up grnman, for every foot in height you pot is supposed to have a gallon. let me be more specific, say you have a 5ft tall plant, your pot i supposed to be 5gallons, so, she grows properly and the roots have enough space or at least something to that effect


WRONG!

wives tale


go look fdd2blk grow journal....as a matter of fact....ask him what size pots he uses indoor....you will be surprised!

look up malachi and look at the fat ass cola plants sitting in very small cups....

that is FALSE FALSE FALSE!

you can use little pot all you want. it just requires more frequent feedings at smaller intervals!


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

does this have something to do with that root bound nonsense?

i say nonsense because you can easily look at a fine-tuned aero system and see a little root ball with colossal plants.

I think VictorVicious was the one fighting the hardest fight against the myth of "root bound" (if i recall correctly).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

yea that rootbound myth crap


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea that rootbound myth crap


i remember when i first started posting - every thread that had something about being root bound in it - i'd say - wait until VV sees this!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

lol yea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> naw, you got me fucked up grnman, for every foot in height you pot is supposed to have a gallon. let me be more specific, say you have a 5ft tall plant, your pot i supposed to be 5gallons, so, she grows properly and the roots have enough space or at least something to that effect


/sigh


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 20, 2008)

i didn't say you had to do it and i'm not arguing the point but, what's wrong with giving your plants the extra freedom. it just sounds like it would be a good idea for your plants in general, goddamn, i never said it was the law of the land, i was just stating it as a good rule of thumb.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i didn't say you had to do it and i'm not arguing the point but, what's wrong with giving your plants the extra freedom. it just sounds like it would be a good idea for your plants in general, goddamn, i never said it was the law of the land, i was just stating it as a good rule of thumb.


I know what your saying bro and that's what I use. I was just saying that if this where really true, my plants should have grown a lot bigger then they did. I also took a look at fdd's journals, so it doesn't make much sense. 

But whatever is working for you, keep on with it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i didn't say you had to do it and i'm not arguing the point but, what's wrong with giving your plants the extra freedom. it just sounds like it would be a good idea for your plants in general, goddamn, i never said it was the law of the land, i was just stating it as a good rule of thumb.


there is nothing wrong with it....

but why take up more space than need be?


its like buying size 52 jeans when you are only a size 40....

all to say 'extra freedom' for my nuts....


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I know what your saying bro and that's what I use. I was just saying that if this where really true, my plants should have grown a lot bigger then they did. I also took a look at fdd's journals, so it doesn't make much sense.
> 
> But whatever is working for you, keep on with it.



fa sho, to each his own.maybe the lack of growth had something to do with your veg. time or maybe strain characteristics 



LoudBlunts said:


> there is nothing wrong with it....
> 
> but why take up more space than need be?
> 
> ...



i feel that, baggy ass jeans are definitely whack. but, to me the boxer vs brief analogy is more in line. i prefer boxers, gotta let em hang


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it had to do with a little bit of stress + genetics.


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i didn't say you had to do it and i'm not arguing the point but, what's wrong with giving your plants the extra freedom. it just sounds like it would be a good idea for your plants in general, goddamn, i never said it was the law of the land, i was just stating it as a good rule of thumb.


most of us our fighting for space - which is why we try to keep it tight. But if you are growing hydro - then 5 gallons per plant is not just bullshit. It helps to not have to add water and change your res.

My plants were drinking 2 gallons (or more) a day after they got big - that's a lot of res changes if they were in a 5 gallon bucket instead of a 20 gallon res.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> most of us our fighting for space - which is why we try to keep it tight. But if you are growing hydro - then 5 gallons per plant is not just bullshit. It helps to not have to add water and change your res.
> 
> My plants were drinking 2 gallons (or more) a day after they got big - that's a lot of res changes if they were in a 5 gallon bucket instead of a 20 gallon res.



fa sho, i'm new at this but, i've been doing my homework extensively. so, why not just do a scrog email if you have space issues.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> most of us our fighting for space - which is why we try to keep it tight. But if you are growing hydro - then 5 gallons per plant is not just bullshit. It helps to not have to add water and change your res.
> 
> My plants were drinking 2 gallons (or more) a day after they got big - that's a lot of res changes if they were in a 5 gallon bucket instead of a 20 gallon res.


i agree those bitches get thirsty in hydro...


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> fa sho, i'm new at this but, i've been doing my homework extensively. so, why not just do a scrog email if you have space issues.


i am not out to get the biggest yield - just get some decent bud for smoking 

i only planted 2 plants in a 6 plant system! i am going to let them grow along the trellis though.

i'm thinking on topping but the description says white berry is a single cola dominant so i'm not sure that would be a good idea...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't top, let it grow. I wanna see a huge ass cola!


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

these came from a topped plant.... 

but don't worry - i don't think i'm going to.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice, what grow was that from? hey I finished up harvesting. Go take a look and tell me if you think I should trim more.


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Nice, what grow was that from? hey I finished up harvesting. Go take a look and tell me if you think I should trim more.


that was from the first try with the new box and rainforest. it is one of three PPP plants.

i'll head over there now.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> i am not out to get the biggest yield - just get some decent bud for smoking
> 
> i only planted 2 plants in a 6 plant system! i am going to let them grow along the trellis though.
> 
> i'm thinking on topping but the description says white berry is a single cola dominant so i'm not sure that would be a good idea...



i can dig that. don't top it let it grow, like grnmn said. i don't know what's up with me. now, that i'm smoking for medicinal reasons and not just smoking to smoke it's hard for me to realize that some people don't want a ton of herb, they just want enough for them. but, i'm on my way to being legit. i injured my back in the army and my check for life is in the works, lol. cali here i come!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice, I really wish I could pick up a MMC. I love pot....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 21, 2008)

I Trade The Chair For Yur Legs And U Can Keep Me Mmcard, Anyday!!! Oh! Ya, I Want The Hands Too! Lol Db. Getting Back On Me Feet An Update Maybe E' ??? I Just Ran One A Biggy And The Porn Is Ready To Go In The Blm Side... Well Off To Catch Up Some More.!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 22, 2008)

i want to smell white berry!


----------



## sweetsmell (Jun 22, 2008)

I love the detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!+ rep


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> i want to smell white berry!


you and me both! i will say the leaves have a distinct smell!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

sweetsmell said:


> I love the detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!+ rep


thanks for stopping in and the kind words!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

hopefully i'll have some updates later (or tomorrow) -- the heat in the reservoir fight continues - but i expect a chiller today.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 23, 2008)

What's up email...let's see some pics. Have they gotten any bigger?


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

they're getting bigger but the leaves are still browning and turning necrotic cause of my high res temps. the growth is probably stunted but they'll perk up once i get the res temps under control.

When I tested my AC - the ambient temps were in the 70s. Now that we are in the 80s and 90s -- the AC isn't keeping the res cool enough. This causes my pH to fluctuate which causes lock-out which causes sickly plants and stunted growth.

but they're alive and the new growth looks good and the chiller should be here today.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 23, 2008)

so ideal res temps are like in the mid 70's?? how much did that chiller run you? i hope it does the job man! ive always thought about a chiller in a res for the hydro guys, i know its something ill do when i try to do some hydro.


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> so ideal res temps are like in the mid 70's?? how much did that chiller run you? i hope it does the job man! ive always thought about a chiller in a res for the hydro guys, i know its something ill do when i try to do some hydro.


ideal res temp is 68 F. mine are in the high 70s (even low 80s).

i found a chiller for 250 (delivered) - i'll post how well it works (or how poorly depending).


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 23, 2008)

Can't believe I haven't seen this yet. Once again a Beautiful journal! I don't have time to read it right now but had to give ya props on it for sure!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> Can't believe I haven't seen this yet. Once again a Beautiful journal! I don't have time to read it right now but had to give ya props on it for sure!


thank you - i appreciate it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> ideal res temp is 68 F. mine are in the high 70s (even low 80s).
> 
> i found a chiller for 250 (delivered) - i'll post how well it works (or how poorly depending).




havent been around much....but i still say insulate that res!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> havent been around much....but i still say insulate that res!


i know and i will if i have to. i don't want to because it will make it even bigger and bulkier and an even larger pain in the ass to clean!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 23, 2008)

If you think you need to insulate youe res mybe you could just buy a big insulated cooler, or a small one depending on the size of your res. VV


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> If you think you need to insulate youe res mybe you could just buy a big insulated cooler, or a small one depending on the size of your res. VV


thanks for the good word VV! i'm really hoping this chiller does the trick - just need to lower it 10 degrees or so!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

Got Any Pic.... Me Updated. You??? Change Over Coming Here Apg's For The Mia!!! Next Couple Wks Will Be Hit And Miss For Me... And Then A Hugh 4th Party...! Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

plants are still alive! new AC is helping - guess the chiller will be tomorrow 

no pix until tomorrow (or later in the week)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

good for you man!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

one is a bushy little fucker - only about 4 or 5 inches high but probably has 7 or 8 nodes! the other lost some of its lower leaves - but what is there is looking kind of healthy.

i think they stand a chance - once i get the res temp regulated for a week - i'll probably throw them into 12/12. i was hoping to do that last week but the stunted and bad growth is slowing me down man!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

one is a bushy little fucker - only about 4 or 5 inches high but probably has 7 or 8 nodes!

SO WHAT I HEAR U SAYING.... IS ITS "STRECHING" A BIT....LOL 
ALITTLE CHEEK PINCHER ON YUR HANDS... PHAT AND SASSY THE ONLY WAY TO FLY...
HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN BETWEEN GRO'S ???

TAKE YUR LUMPS!... ME WIDOW IS KICKING MY ASS... PUSHING THE CALANDER, AND GETTING 6' TALL IN GRO... I'AM STARTING TO HATE HER... BUT SHE IS TEACHING ME~!~~ AND THE PRE RUNNERS IN THE BLM SIDE "THE SMELL" IS KILLING ME
"I WONT IT NOW!!! " LOL 

SOME PIC'S TOM ARROW YES....LATER THIS WK/// WTF. 

DB.~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Reps, At Ya Mister,,, I Try On Every Were I Go,,, And I Tells Me To Spread My Love... Now Thats Dirty...allright.'''  So I Guess Ive Spread It Enough "whore" That I Am...lol So Reps At Ya!!! Sir. Finally

Remember The Post~it... Removing Now.!!! Lol Db.


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Hey Reps, At Ya Mister,,, I Try On Every Were I Go,,, And I Tells Me To Spread My Love... Now Thats Dirty...allright.'''  So I Guess Ive Spread It Enough "whore" That I Am...lol So Reps At Ya!!! Sir. Finally
> 
> Remember The Post~it... Removing Now.!!! Lol Db.


far too fast - i remember - in fact i tried to return it but i have to spread it around more!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

yep - she is short and fat (just like me)! and sassy 

i was down about a month and a half.



B. THC R+D said:


> one is a bushy little fucker - only about 4 or 5 inches high but probably has 7 or 8 nodes!
> 
> SO WHAT I HEAR U SAYING.... IS ITS "STRECHING" A BIT....LOL
> ALITTLE CHEEK PINCHER ON YUR HANDS... PHAT AND SASSY THE ONLY WAY TO FLY...
> ...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

So No Chops Lost Per Say... Just A Bump In The Road.! I Think It Keeps Us Humble.!!! And Lets Us Know Were Just Realy Along For The Ride....like Me Widow... 1 On Her In The Pre Runner In Blm. Clone Of Her Is 2 The Apple Plant! Little And Clean...3 Is The Monster Thats Schooling Me!!! In The Large Tub. Bout Ready To 2x4 Her Ass For Revenge...lol But Harv. On Her Will Give Me That...and Smoke.!!! Db.


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> So No Chops Lost Per Say... Just A Bump In The Road.! I Think It Keeps Us Humble.!!! And Lets Us Know Were Just Realy Along For The Ride....like Me Widow... 1 On Her In The Pre Runner In Blm. Clone Of Her Is 2 The Apple Plant! Little And Clean...3 Is The Monster Thats Schooling Me!!! In The Large Tub. Bout Ready To 2x4 Her Ass For Revenge...lol But Harv. On Her Will Give Me That...and Smoke.!!! Db.


well the last grow was humbling - this is pissing me off!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

My Bad Was Not Trying To Rub Salt In A Wound.!!! Lol
Threaten Her Like U Did The Meter!!! That Worked.!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> My Bad Was Not Trying To Rub Salt In A Wound.!!! Lol
> Threaten Her Like U Did The Meter!!! That Worked.!!!


just teasing - i think i have the problems resolved (or will be soon) and if not - guess i'll be a winter grower!


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you will get er done! Worst comes to worse transplant into soil. errr lol. did I just say that? You wouldn't have to cool the pots?  I'm just buggin. much luck!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> I think you will get er done! Worst comes to worse transplant into soil. errr lol. did I just say that? You wouldn't have to cool the pots?  I'm just buggin. much luck!


i'll grow in soil eventually. I want to see for myself if i can taste any difference (i don't think you can - all things being equal but i'm often wrong).

honest question - wouldn't the soil get just as hot (if not hotter) than the reservoir under similar conditions?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> i'll grow in soil eventually. I want to see for myself if i can taste any difference (i don't think you can - all things being equal but i'm often wrong).
> 
> honest question - wouldn't the soil get just as hot (if not hotter) than the reservoir under similar conditions?


Top soil would, roots can't reach the bottom of the soil, its 55-65 degrees year round blow the frost line. VV


----------



## email468 (Jun 25, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Top soil would, roots can't reach the bottom of the soil, its 55-65 degrees year round blow the frost line. VV


i was talking about indoors - growing in soil instead of a hydro system - everything else remaining the same. would there still be root-zone heat issues or would cold water watering prevent this from happening?

or does the frost line hold true indoors also - provided your container is large enough?

I obviously wasn't lying when i said i never tried soil


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 25, 2008)

lol lol lol 
you thinking wiskey kegs to????
mine are in the basement 6 feet underground..
in a wiskey keg.. thats gotta be below any frost line.


----------



## email468 (Jun 25, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> lol lol lol
> you thinking wiskey kegs to????
> mine are in the basement 6 feet underground..
> in a wiskey keg.. thats gotta be below any frost line.


i am thinking the containers would have to be pretty big to not be affected by the heat from the lights - but i know very little about soil growing.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

Being A Dirtbag....!!! I Think Just The Room Temp. Has To Be Monitered, Witch I Do Believe U Have To Do Anyway For Yur Style...and U Also Have To Play With The Res. And Clean It... "or Else" Not Here, I Just Moniter The Room Temp. And Water Temp. Like A Baby Bottle At Tap, When Watering. And Yur Done... So I Kinda Feel Its Easier... Less That Can Bite U, And Kill Yur Stuff. Db.


----------



## email468 (Jun 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Being A Dirtbag....!!! I Think Just The Room Temp. Has To Be Monitered, Witch I Do Believe U Have To Do Anyway For Yur Style...and U Also Have To Play With The Res. And Clean It... "or Else" Not Here, I Just Moniter The Room Temp. And Water Temp. Like A Baby Bottle At Tap, When Watering. And Yur Done... So I Kinda Feel Its Easier... Less That Can Bite U, And Kill Yur Stuff. Db.


So it is OK for soil to be the same temp as the room - that means the root zone would be 75-80 F ? - that seems high to me but like i said - don't know about it.

But here is what i do know... i installed the chiller yesterday and after a couple of hours here are the stats (remained virtually unchanged for over 12 hours) 

NOTE: This is with BOTH HPS and MH lights ON!!!!

outside the box temp: 87 F or so
Inside the box: 75 F (yeah baby!)
The reservoir: 68 F (FUCK yeah baby!)

and that means my pH is between 5.6-5.8 steady, steady... i think i may have fixed this!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Being A Dirtbag....!!! I Think Just The Room Temp. Has To Be Monitered, Witch I Do Believe U Have To Do Anyway For Yur Style...and U Also Have To Play With The Res. And Clean It... "or Else" Not Here, I Just Moniter The Room Temp. And Water Temp. Like A Baby Bottle At Tap, When Watering. And Yur Done... So I Kinda Feel Its Easier... Less That Can Bite U, And Kill Yur Stuff. Db.


yea i agree, the dirtbaggers just really have to monitor the room temps. as far as temps go.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 25, 2008)

hell yea email! thats what i wanted to hear! ill def be getting a chiller when i try hydro. for some reason always thought of it, just a simple, maybe not cheap, but very effective way to control res temps. and it seems to me, from the hydro researching ive been doing for a while, if you can control your res. temps, it seems like alot of other problems never really pop up. of course if you have room temps in check and ph balance in check.


----------



## email468 (Jun 25, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> hell yea email! thats what i wanted to hear! ill def be getting a chiller when i try hydro. for some reason always thought of it, just a simple, maybe not cheap, but very effective way to control res temps. and it seems to me, from the hydro researching ive been doing for a while, if you can control your res. temps, it seems like alot of other problems never really pop up. of course if you have room temps in check and ph balance in check.


i agree - and the chiller helps keep your room temps down too! since i started using the chiller - my ambient temp dropped by 5 degrees and i ADDED a 600w HPS!


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 25, 2008)

Sry I didn't get back at ya and I think your right even if you've never touched soil email. I wasn't thinking str8 when I said that about temps. I'm sure soil ppl don't check the soil temps just cause they know the ambient temp and the soil shouldn't be too warm if the room is alright. 

But yeah. Under the same conditions you were in the soil pots would have been gettin hot as well.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

All Giggly... Nice On The Temps Mister.!!!! 

And U Could Prob. Throw A Little Girl On A Covered Hole And She Would Not Only Prob. Run Good But Would Confirm Than Yur System / Cabinet Grow Can Just Switch Right Over Minus All The Hydro Stuff. If The Temps Are A Constant 75 Thats The Sweat Spot If That Can Be Run For The Entire Grw... Wow.!!! Optimum!!!

Sooo! All Slutty...some Pic's Of The Happy Bb's.!!! Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Where's the F'n pics email?!? Don't make me ask again bro!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

hahahahha... give him the picz bro....he looks very serious!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahahahha... give him the picz bro....he looks very serious!!!



Ya, I mean business! Hey nice avatar cheetah...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks! i know


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 26, 2008)

Always leave em wanting more E. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Where the hell is LB? He usually knows what's up....

Shall we send out search and rescue??


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Where the hell is LB? He usually knows what's up....
> 
> Shall we send out search and rescue??


I'm suspicous he has a life. Or he's reading a book. Which is the same thing.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jun 28, 2008)

No I think it is a hint that He wants THC's Cookies


----------



## email468 (Jun 28, 2008)

what is up with email? good question. i'm not sure if i want to keep two of the same journal going. See - i have the same journal at a different grow forum and was happy to go between the two. But RIU has been banning members for pointing folks to that other site and I can't condone that behavior.

While I enjoy it here - i certainly will not be bullied around and walk on eggshells worrying if i am breaking some dumbass rule or another. i mean christ almighty - we're growing weed for crying out loud - do we really care about rules?!?!?! And I guess what really sticks in my craw is, differences aside, we should all have the common goal of overgrowing the world!

Anyway - the temp problems are all resolved and the plants are recovering nicely. in fact - if all goes well - i'll probably be throwing them into 12/12 around the 1st.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> what is up with email? good question. i'm not sure if i want to keep two of the same journal going. See - i have the same journal at a different grow forum and was happy to go between the two. But RIU has been banning members for pointing folks to that other site and I can't condone that behavior.
> 
> While I enjoy it here - i certainly will not be bullied around and walk on eggshells worrying if i am breaking some dumbass rule or another. i mean christ almighty - we're growing weed for crying out loud - do we really care about rules?!?!?! And I guess what really sticks in my craw is, differences aside, we should all have the common goal of overgrowing the world!
> 
> Anyway - the temp problems are all resolved and the plants are recovering nicely. in fact - if all goes well - i'll probably be throwing them into 12/12 around the 1st.



I DIG and CONCUR!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 28, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm suspicous he has a life. Or he's reading a book. Which is the same thing.


It was a joke...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't hear E laughing right now. Who got banned or something like that, details please. VV


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 28, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I don't hear E laughing right now. Who got banned or something like that, details please. VV



Yes, please.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

Red Rover Red Rover, Some Pic's Of E's Grow "over" ??? So Were We Goin,,,!!! Oh Wait Dont Answer That. "banned"!!!  Lol Come Out And Play E'!!! Db.~tlb!  Ill Let Greenie Shoot You. I Mean It.!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 2, 2008)

i'm not banned just not posting as much. if you really want me to finish the journal .... I will but i need some encouragement. so i am shamelessly asking if you want me to continue the journal?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

finish it dude...i'm watchin' my clone root yesterday man....check my sigh if ya want!


----------



## email468 (Jul 2, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> finish it dude...i'm watchin' my clone root yesterday man....check my sigh if ya want!


i am subscribed and watch your grow - everything is looking good i think!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

thank u man!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 2, 2008)

hell yea finish it e, ive been subscribed as well, just no updates lately lol. or you can pm me the location where i can watch the rest of your journal at


----------



## email468 (Jul 2, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> hell yea finish it e, ive been subscribed as well, just no updates lately lol. or you can pm me the location where i can watch the rest of your journal at


i think i'll finish what i started here. things have calmed down and i have no wish to revive any possible ill feelings. 

don't abandon me yet - i'll post updates soon.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think i'll finish what i started here. things have calmed down and i have no wish to revive any possible ill feelings.
> 
> don't abandon me yet - i'll post updates soon.


You need never worry about abandonment issues.... I will be watching 
nutty real close to see how the 12/12 go's, 
How many weeks will it take for the White Berry to harvest if you just started 12/12.... 

you will be the living example I shall choose to follow for this stage of my grow....... soooooo please be thorough in pics and explanations of what you look for and why.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

A For Sure On The Finish... U Would Be Missed,,,, And Im Blocking The Log Out Button Anyway...!!! Pm Me Mister. What The Hell Went Down... Im Lost. And Dont Need To Be Missing Anymore Of My Support. Oh Yur Needed, And U Should Know That.!!! So Pm Me Please! Db.~


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 3, 2008)

Soo! Nutte' An Update Maybe,,, Left U Somthing At Da Bunnies.!!! 
Hope The Forth Is A Good On... Me~


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Soo! Nutte' An Update Maybe,,, Left U Somthing At Da Bunnies.!!!
> Hope The Forth Is A Good On... Me~


got them... thanks! i'll post updates today so hopefully you'll have a moment to check in today or over the weekend.


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

OK - i think the last day was day 17 so here we go - lots to catch up on!

===
DAY 18:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.3 F
Humidity: 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74.3 F
pH: 5.4
PPM: 212
Notes:
===
DAY 19:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 82.4 F
Humidity: 35%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.6 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 228
Notes:
===
DAY 20: RESERVOIR CHANGE
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 85.6 F
Humidity: 33%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 222
Notes: To 20 Gallons RO water added 3 TBSP. FoxFarm Grow Big and 3 TBSP. FoxFarm Big Bloom and 1 TBSP Open Sesame.
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

===
DAY 21:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73.2 F
Humidity: 48%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76 F
pH: 6.3
PPM: 410
Notes:
===
DAY 22:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.8 F
Humidity: 48%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.5 F
pH: 6.0
PPM: 420
Notes:
===
DAY 23:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73 F
Humidity: 46%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.5 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 430
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

The Chiller is here! things will start improving now...

===
DAY 24:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 75 F
Humidity: 40%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.5 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 454
Notes: FINALLY!!!!
===
DAY 25:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 76.6 F
Humidity: 39%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.5 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 465
Notes:
===
DAY 26:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.3 F
Humidity: 46%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F
pH: 5.4
PPM: 458
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

===
DAY 27:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73.5 F
Humidity: 48%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 475
Notes:
===
DAY 28:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 79.5 F
Humidity: 44%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68.5 F
pH: 5.4
PPM: 481
Notes:

===
DAY 29:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.8 F
Humidity: 63%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: 473
Notes:
===
DAY 30:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 75.9 F
Humidity: 46%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F
pH: 5.3
PPM: 469
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

===
DAY 31 FLOWER DAY 1:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 69.2 F / 70.1 F
Humidity: 53% / 62%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70 F / 68 F
pH: 5.6 / 5.7
PPM: 702 / 700
Notes: To 20 Gallons RO water added 7 TBSP. FoxFarm Tiger Bloom and 5 TBSP. FoxFarm Big Bloom and 1 TBSP Open Sesame. 
===

if you're thinking plant two looks different - you're right! there was an unfortunate accident involving a water pump and the trellis netting. So now we have one topped and one untopped plant!


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

===
DAY 32 FLOWER DAY 2:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 71.4 F / 78 F
Humidity: 63% / 41%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68.1 F / 68 F
pH: 5.9 / 5.8 
PPM: 723 / 736
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 3, 2008)

===
DAY 33 FLOWER DAY 3:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 68.7 F / 76.1 F
Humidity: 50% / 53%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.4 / 5.6
PPM: 749 / 754
Notes: 
===


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 3, 2008)

plant 2 has so many bud sites already! i like it alot! you've def. turned things around e, everything seems like its on the right track now. keep it up man, i cant wait to see white berry in its glory in a few weeks!!!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice job man! looks like everything is under control. I can't get over how fast you make those things grow. luv it.!!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 5, 2008)

Looken good email, looks like you got everything under control.


----------



## BBblueberryYY (Jul 5, 2008)

I love how detailed you are email! I am new hydro grower and an learning alot from yours! my one plant is growing so much faster in hydro campared to one in soil i have growing also. gona do the rest of my grows in hydro for sure!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey email, just checking your grow. Looks great and I'm glad your journal is still going.

That chiller is ace. It's going to make all your future grows so much more predictable. Looking forward to the finish of this.


----------



## email468 (Jul 6, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> plant 2 has so many bud sites already! i like it alot! you've def. turned things around e, everything seems like its on the right track now. keep it up man, i cant wait to see white berry in its glory in a few weeks!!!!


It was accidentally topped - but at least i'll see if topping helps or hurts the white berry.



mexiblunt said:


> Nice job man! looks like everything is under control. I can't get over how fast you make those things grow. luv it.!!!!!!


Yes - they shoot right up - i love hydro - though i'm thinking I should at least try a soil grow.



GrnMan said:


> Looken good email, looks like you got everything under control.


Finally G-Man - it took a few weeks - i thought the plants were goners there for awhile! - they are stunted but looking quite beautiful again.



BBblueberryYY said:


> I love how detailed you are email! I am new hydro grower and an learning alot from yours! my one plant is growing so much faster in hydro campared to one in soil i have growing also. gona do the rest of my grows in hydro for sure!


I'm glad you're finding it useful. I have two other journals similar to this one if you are interested (in sig). you can also ask questions in this journal or PM me.



shnkrmn said:


> Hey email, just checking your grow. Looks great and I'm glad your journal is still going.
> 
> That chiller is ace. It's going to make all your future grows so much more predictable. Looking forward to the finish of this.


always good to see you shnkrmn! absolutely agree about the chiller. predictability is a great thing when it comes to grow room climate! i never had the temp problems with my bubbler as it was in a climate controlled area but this new box was great in the winter but the summer just fries the plants (or at they did fry) before the chiller and AC combo.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 6, 2008)

Man Those Are Chubby's... They Almost Look Like 2 Plants Humping... One On Top Of Anothier..lol
Guna Be Some Crazy Thik Colaaaaaaaaa's And There Leaf Is So Dam Phat.! 

Nice. Db.~tlb! 

So Is The Cooler To Keep The Beer Cold, For The Babies.??? Or The Res. Im Confused. I Thought They Were A Bit Young For Drinking But Nutt~e' Knows Best....!!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man Those Are Chubby's... They Almost Look Like 2 Plants Humping... One On Top Of Anothier..lol
> Guna Be Some Crazy Thik Colaaaaaaaaa's And There Leaf Is So Dam Phat.!
> 
> Nice. Db.~tlb!
> ...


thanks - they are looking pretty sweet i don't mind saying 

the water pump circulated the reservoir water through the chiller so the res temps stays at around 68 F (or whatever i set it for). it works so well!

so glad i got one!


----------



## email468 (Jul 7, 2008)

===
DAY 34 FLOWER DAY 4:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 61.8 F / 76.2 F
Humidity: 63% / 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.5 F / 68 F
pH: 5.9/ 5.8
PPM: 813/ 796
Notes: 
===
DAY 35 FLOWER DAY 5:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 66.9 F / 78 F
Humidity: 65% / 49%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68.58 F
pH: 5.6/ 5.6
PPM: 810/ 813
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 7, 2008)

===
DAY 36 FLOWER DAY 6:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 66 F / 78.6 F
Humidity: 65% / 44%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 69 F
pH: 5.4/ 5.6
PPM: 830/ 850
Notes: 
===
DAY 37 FLOWER DAY 7:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 62.4 F / 77.7 F
Humidity: 62% / 44%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.5 F / 69 F
pH: 5.5/ 5.2
PPM: 860/ 875
Notes:
===


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

Not To Sound Stupid...ok Maybe A Little.... Whats The White Net Like Things Im Seeing On/over The Girls.??? Db.!


----------



## email468 (Jul 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Not To Sound Stupid...ok Maybe A Little.... Whats The White Net Like Things Im Seeing On/over The Girls.??? Db.!


that's my trellis. i'll train them along it if necessary so they don't grow into my lights.

it's hard to believe these pics are the same plant!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol For Sure.... Its Looking Like Yur Plate Is Throw~up Cannabis Plant At An Alarming Rate.... Quick Get A Tissue.!!! Ummm! "questioned" !~
"hold Its Hair" !!! Lol Man Bang! Off To The Races. I Like E'....snicker"
See I Should Be A Rapper Too!! Yo Yo Doogg! Db.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

i cant wait to see the nugs on the topped one man!!!! i have good future visuals of it in my head lol


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lol For Sure.... Its Looking Like Yur Plate Is Throw~up Cannabis Plant At An Alarming Rate.... Quick Get A Tissue.!!! Ummm! "questioned" !~
> "hold Its Hair" !!! Lol Man Bang! Off To The Races. I Like E'....snicker"
> See I Should Be A Rapper Too!! Yo Yo Doogg! Db.


the only rap i know starts with "standing on the corner with a joint in my hand" - i was always more of a punk rocker but now i'm just an old fuddy-duddy.

good luck on matching this speed - even with the heat problems - hydro plus a fast flowering strain= hard to beat time-wise!


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> i cant wait to see the nugs on the topped one man!!!! i have good future visuals of it in my head lol


the info about white berry says single cola dominance which i took to mean you shouldn't top. and i wasn't planning on topping but am very glad i get to see the experiment made anyway.

for the record - i usually top since i have limited vertical space.

i can kinda picture them too!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

See E'.... U Dont Even Have Nugs Up Yet And The Jd' Is Prime!ing His Sub Pump!!! Lol... More More More "how's Nutt~e'?"
Im Getting Hungry...lol!!! Bunny Not Very Filling! Lmao! On The Q' No She Didn't! Lol


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

hahahha db! you did it again. nothing like a wake and bake and some db humor.


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nutty's peaking at you!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

Mama Allways Said Its Not Nice To Point Yur Finger... I Kept Telling Her Thats Not My Finger!


----------



## bushdeepinkush (Jul 8, 2008)

how much difference would u say the chiller added? i noticed ur water in the reservoir was around 76 which is where mine is right now.. i pump water out of a well so when i change water i can get it down to 71 or 72 but just curious how the plants responded with the cooler water.


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

bushdeepinkush said:


> how much difference would u say the chiller added? i noticed ur water in the reservoir was around 76 which is where mine is right now.. i pump water out of a well so when i change water i can get it down to 71 or 72 but just curious how the plants responded with the cooler water.


The problem with the higher reservoir temps (they went past 80 on occasion) is how it messed with my pH. the weirdly fluctuating pH caused nutrient deficiencies which would have killed my plants eventually.

so in my opinion, the chiller made the difference between life and death for them.


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Mama Allways Said Its Not Nice To Point Yur Finger... I Kept Telling Her Thats Not My Finger!


isn't there a joke featuring gomer pyle - the punchline is ... surprise, surprise - that ain't my finger either!

Nutty is amused.


----------



## bushdeepinkush (Jul 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> The problem with the higher reservoir temps (they went past 80 on occasion) is how it messed with my pH. the weirdly fluctuating pH caused nutrient deficiencies which would have killed my plants eventually.
> 
> 
> > my apologies if this was earlier in your thread but how much was the ph fluctuating? if my reservoir gets over 80 i either add more water and rebalance ph or just give it all fresh water and re-nute. 3rd grow but first real hydro grow so still learning.


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

bushdeepinkush said:


> my apologies if this was earlier in your thread but how much was the ph fluctuating? if my reservoir gets over 80 i either add more water and rebalance ph or just give it all fresh water and re-nute. 3rd grow but first real hydro grow so still learning.


when the temps were over 75 F i had a hard time getting an accurate reading. i would check it and it would 4.5 - i'd add a drop of pH up and it would soar to past 7. once i stabilized the temps - i was able to adjust my pH normally. perhaps my meter is sensitive to temp changes or something.

are growing in hydro now with reservoir temps over 80 F? Or is that just your plan? i'm asking cause it only took about two weeks for the high res temps to really do some major damage to my plants. I tried freezing blocks of water (about 1/2 gallon at a time) and dumping the ice chunks in there twice a day - but that did not help.


----------



## bushdeepinkush (Jul 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> when the temps were over 75 F i had a hard time getting an accurate reading. i would check it and it would 4.5 - i'd add a drop of pH up and it would soar to past 7. once i stabilized the temps - i was able to adjust my pH normally. perhaps my meter is sensitive to temp changes or something.
> 
> are growing in hydro now with reservoir temps over 80 F? Or is that just your plan? i'm asking cause it only took about two weeks for the high res temps to really do some major damage to my plants. I tried freezing blocks of water (about 1/2 gallon at a time) and dumping the ice chunks in there twice a day - but that did not help.


i am growing hydro now, my grow journal is in my signature. im on day 22 of veg today.. my reservoir last night was 79degrees so i put some new well water in it got it down to 75.. i turned the ac unit down cuz i had it at about 77 which is why the reservoir temp was that.. i had it real cold at one point so just decided to drop the ac unit to about 66. will now see what happens later today. temps outside have been reaching 105 and inside had stayed steady at 78 do thats good. i insulated this entire shed in garage door insulation which reflects light.. check out my journal pics and lemme know if u have any insight. i plan on after this grow moving the reservoir close to the ac unit.


----------



## FatTony420 (Jul 9, 2008)

Subscribed! Very interested in seeing the difference the foxfarm bloomz has on your buds, I just ordered some today


----------



## weedkillsppl (Jul 9, 2008)

is hydro hard to do??


----------



## email468 (Jul 9, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> Subscribed! Very interested in seeing the difference the foxfarm bloomz has on your buds, I just ordered some today


so far i find foxfarm pH buffering to be horrendous! i have to adjust the pH every day. With G.H. 3-part, i rarely had to add pH up or down.

not a big deal, just something to note.


----------



## email468 (Jul 9, 2008)

weedkillsppl said:


> is hydro hard to do??


well weedkillsppl (how did you come up with that name as weed most certainly does not kill people?!?!!) - i've never grown in soil so i don't know.

I often hear hydro is harder but i honestly can't see it. I see a different set of potential problems but I don't see where one is harder than the other.

I recommend you try whichever method strikes your fancy and stick with it until you get favorable results. Then mix it up if you want. It's not like i have anything against soil growing and will probably try it myself someday. Just want to get the current system tuned first.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

Gomer Pile Rock's, He's On Cable All The Time.!!! Lmao! Db.!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 10, 2008)

boo!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 10, 2008)

loudblunts said:


> boo!


I Love You 
I Love You 
I Love You I Have Missed You


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 10, 2008)

I love you too! and love all of yall... missed you all and everything

just been living life, enjoying, vacationing, living life yanno?


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> I love you too! and love all of yall... missed you all and everything
> 
> just been living life, enjoying, vacationing, living life yanno?


so glad you're OK and back in action!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 10, 2008)

most definitely....but not quite back in action yet, although i will be....


brief me right quick....how's the chiller working? was i right? did ya need insulation?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool! ~aid


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> most definitely....but not quite back in action yet, although i will be....
> 
> 
> brief me right quick....how's the chiller working? was i right? did ya need insulation?


the chiller works GREAT! constant 68-69 F with no insulation... including the hottest days with 24 hours of 1000w lights. keep in mind, the box is also air-conditioned.

if you go check out the pictures - there is little problem seeing the results of the chiller.


----------



## msdsm39 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice grow email. Its good to see you got your temperature issues under control. I can't wait to see how this one ends up.


----------



## email468 (Jul 12, 2008)

msdsm39 said:


> Nice grow email. Its good to see you got your temperature issues under control. I can't wait to see how this one ends up.


they got pretty big. i try to post an update every week at least.

I think they can handle pretty hot ambient temperatures and pretty warm reservoir temperatures - just not both hot ambient AND hot reservoir temperatures at the same time.


----------



## bushdeepinkush (Jul 14, 2008)

just wanted to say thanks for the info on reservoir temp and ph balancing.. i was using a ton of ph down daily til i just dropped the ac unit to about 69degrees now the reservoir temp stays between 71 and 73 and the ph never changes.. prolly wouldnt have figured that out if i hadnt spoken with ya.


----------



## email468 (Jul 14, 2008)

bushdeepinkush said:


> just wanted to say thanks for the info on reservoir temp and ph balancing.. i was using a ton of ph down daily til i just dropped the ac unit to about 69degrees now the reservoir temp stays between 71 and 73 and the ph never changes.. prolly wouldnt have figured that out if i hadnt spoken with ya.


that's cool - glad you got it under control! According to the chart and instructions that came with my meter, the temperature isn't supposed to have that much of an effect - but it does (or at least did for me) and it sounds like you can verify it. and having a second (or many more) verifications is a good thing, right? 

I'm flushing today (finishing up the two week veg-to-flower transition) then back to regular nutes tomorrow (and updates within a day or two).


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2008)

hey Email. Glad everything's still going well. Dropped by to invite you to check my grow. It's in my sig.


----------



## email468 (Jul 17, 2008)

===
DAY 38 FLOWER DAY 8: RESERVOIR CHANGE
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 57.7 F / 82.2 F
Humidity: 69% / 39%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 69 F
pH: 6.0 / 5.8
PPM: 820 / 820
Notes: To 15 Gallons RO water added 7 TBSP. FoxFarm Tiger Bloom and 5 TBSP. FoxFarm Big Bloom and 1 TBSP Open Sesame.
===
DAY 39 FLOWER DAY 9:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 66.3 F / 80.9 F
Humidity: 62% / 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 70 F
pH: 5.5 / 5.5
PPM: 810 / 821
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 17, 2008)

===
DAY 40 FLOWER DAY 10:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 64.9 F / 80.9 F
Humidity: 62% / 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 69 F
pH: 5.4 / 5.6
PPM: 820 / 852
Notes: 
===
DAY 41 FLOWER DAY 11:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 64.4 F / 80.2 F
Humidity: 61% / 41%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 6.2 / 6.1
PPM: 942 / 937
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 17, 2008)

===
DAY 42 FLOWER DAY 12:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 64.8 F / 80.6 F
Humidity: 62% / 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 69 F
pH: 5.6 / 5.2
PPM: 913 / 898
Notes: 
===
DAY 43 FLOWER DAY 13:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 64.2 F / 80.7 F
Humidity: 59% / 39%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 4.5!! / 5.5
PPM: 918 / 878
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 17, 2008)

===
DAY 44 FLOWER DAY 14: RESERVOIR CHANGE (FLUSH)
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 63.3 F / 77.5 F
Humidity: 58% / 43%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.5 / 5.5
PPM: 1008 / 192
Notes: To 15 Gallons RO water added 5 TBSP. of Advanced Nutrients Final Phase
===


Before and after a little trimming/pruning session...


----------



## email468 (Jul 17, 2008)

===
DAY 45 FLOWER DAY 15: RESERVOIR CHANGE
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 62.9 F / 81.8 F
Humidity: 59% / 38%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.7 / 5.8
PPM: 203 / 838
Notes: To 15 Gallons RO water added 9 TBSP. FoxFarm Grow Big and 7 TBSP. FoxFarm Big Bloom and 2 TBSP Beastie Bloomz.
===
DAY 46 FLOWER DAY 16:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 71.6 F / 77 F
Humidity: 60% / 44%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.5 / 5.8
PPM: 839 / 836
Notes: 
===


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 17, 2008)

wow e, they look good man, really really green. what type of light you using again?


----------



## email468 (Jul 17, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> wow e, they look good man, really really green. what type of light you using again?


Thanks!
Sun System VII 600w HPST Super (SolarMax - 95,000 lumens) and 400w MH (AgroSun Gold Horizontal 40,000 lumens)
Air-cooled reflector (Super Spectrum)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 18, 2008)

very good email!!! nice reflector too. cheerz!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 18, 2008)

yea that reflector is sick


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> very good email!!! nice reflector too. cheerz!





JayDRO said:


> yea that reflector is sick


thanks! it is pretty awesome. the ballast is cool too - it has hook-ups for both MH and HPS in one unit!


----------



## DWR (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent stuff man.. Love they way the veg'd..... beautyfull stuff...


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

DWR said:


> Excellent stuff man.. Love they way the veg'd..... beautyfull stuff...


thank you! they should be getting hairy over the next few weeks!


----------



## DWR (Jul 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> thank you! they should be getting hairy over the next few weeks!


ohhh yeah... they are gona be bulky


----------



## trapper (Jul 18, 2008)

those are some healthy thick looking plants,they were vegged nicely,job well done.


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

trapper said:


> those are some healthy thick looking plants,they were vegged nicely,job well done.


not one of my better grows but i think i have all the kinks worked out and expect the flowering to finish without problems. i hope so anyway!

Thank you for the positive comments!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 18, 2008)

Man the way those are stacked!... "we say nugs", yur guna be get'en some bolders off those phat girls!!!  damm! Db.


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man the way those are stacked!... "we say nugs", yur guna be get'en some bolders off those phat girls!!!  damm! Db.


yep - they're fat little tight buggers alright! thanks for checking in - good to see you 'round!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn email, those are some monsters you are worken with!


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Damn email, those are some monsters you are worken with!


the funny part is -- these are the smallest plants (at this age) grown in the new box. but i think this is going to be the best yet!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 18, 2008)

beautiful plants and when i grow up i want a lighting setup like you.


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> beautiful plants and when i grow up i want a lighting setup like you.


LOL - you don't have to be a grown-up - just willing and able to part with 525+


----------



## james406 (Jul 20, 2008)

Have watched your grows with interest,also have a rainforest 66 and a 1000w hortilux eye hps with cool tube, lately my res temps have come up with the hot weather and I am very interested in your cooler.


----------



## email468 (Jul 20, 2008)

james406 said:


> Have watched your grows with interest,also have a rainforest 66 and a 1000w hortilux eye hps with cool tube, lately my res temps have come up with the hot weather and I am very interested in your cooler.


welcome to the site and thanks for checking out my journal.

here is the chiller with the best price i could find for it:
Current USA 1/15 HP Prime Mini Chiller - Dual Stage - (2680) Chillers

if you have any questions feel free to post here (you can also Private Message me but i think you'll need to up your post count before RIU allows you to PM).


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking Healthy, Keep It Up!


----------



## email468 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> Looking Healthy, Keep It Up!


Thanks! I'm thinking these will be tasty buds.


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope so too, Ill be following your Journey to find out. Check out my grow and see if you can offer any experienced input


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Soooo! Any pic's... How's the babies', well phat bitches by now!!! Db~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Soooo! Any pic's... How's the babies', well phat bitches by now!!! Db~tlb!


I have pictures from every day - but it takes me time to get them off my camera and posted.

but yeah - they are getting big - pistils are really starting to come out and bud sites are very obvious.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, well get'em up mister... I only have 36' hrs. And the time is feeling right!


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Nice, well get'em up mister... I only have 36' hrs. And the time is feeling right!


i'll try to do an update later on this evening.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

wow they look good man..i think thare going to take a bit longer they 50day's...they are at 15 and have not mutch...but that strain is dank your going to have some hard round crystaly nug's...good luck and keep up the hard work...
da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> wow they look good man..i think thare going to take a bit longer they 50day's...they are at 15 and have not mutch...but that strain is dank your going to have some hard round crystaly nug's...good luck and keep up the hard work...
> da plantDOC


can't rush it - that is for sure... i figure they're done when they're done, you know?

if they were clones, they'd have a chance to hit the 45-50 day flowering mark (or if i had the vertical space to veg longer) but they took a bit over a week just to transition into the transition phase - if you know what i mean.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

i shore do...ya i think your right if they was clone's they would...but they could be takeing the sativa gene..and take a little longer ...i have have hash plant and some look just like the indaca and some look just like a sativa..thay can take trate's of both gene's...like eneything els that has male and femail gene's ...
da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i shore do...ya i think your right if they was clone's they would...but they could be takeing the sativa gene..and take a little longer ...i have have hash plant and some look just like the indaca and some look just like a sativa..thay can take trate's of both gene's...like eneything els that has male and femail gene's ...
> da plantDOC


yep - not every pheno lives up to the geno.


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting couple of posts guys. So, tell me - how long should a sativa clone take in flower? im up at 55 days, trichs are formed and buds are big enough considering. I was originally going for the couch effect with this generation but stash supplies mean 1 of them is coming down earlier.


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> Interesting couple of posts guys. So, tell me - how long should a sativa clone take in flower? im up at 55 days, trichs are formed and buds are big enough considering. I was originally going for the couch effect with this generation but stash supplies mean 1 of them is coming down earlier.


depends on the strain (genetics) of course but most sativas or sativa-heavy hybrids take 9-11 weeks to finish (though it seems like they never stop growing). if you like couch-lock, i'd recommend Indicas - Sativas tend to be cerebral/energetic highs.


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool, no point waiting for the couch effect then, lol. It is a very energetic high, I cant sit on my ass for 5 mins! Thats 8 weks tomorow then, ill take the first one down on 9 weeks and stall at least a week with the other. I began flushing couple days ago on one of them so all good. Thanks Buddy


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> Cool, no point waiting for the couch effect then, lol. It is a very energetic high, I cant sit on my ass for 5 mins! Thats 8 weks tomorow then, ill take the first one down on 9 weeks and stall at least a week with the other. I began flushing couple days ago on one of them so all good. Thanks Buddy


No problem! Not sure if you'll find any of these links useful but i have...
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/936-when-harvest.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4822.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/43287-drying-curing-question.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/44903-perfered-curing-methods.html


----------



## BlueCheesey (Jul 24, 2008)

*update!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> *update!!!!!!!!!!!*


i think tomorrow evening or the following day.... getting hairy - too early for trichs yet - not missing much


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

Ive got to learn to pay attention to peoples sig's!! Yet another great journal I have not been able to take part in till late... well cant add much anyway but sure can watch and learn!!! no surprise, great thread E!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 24, 2008)

the short bus strikes again. Just watchin the grass grow eh E? I think postie may have ordered this strain based on your journal. VV


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> the short bus strikes again. Just watchin the grass grow eh E? I think postie may have ordered this strain based on your journal. VV


i'm hoping it turns out well - so far so good. watching the grass grow indeed!

always happy to hear from you VV! Have you ever experimented with UVB light for growing?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

hey vv you may already know this but the top link in your sig sends ya to a 404


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> hey vv you may already know this but the top link in your sig sends ya to a 404


This works I think...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/33421-my-current-set-up-journal.html


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks E got it


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't usually click on that link. Maybe a mod will see this and check it out. No E, I haven't really experimented with much of anything, I am just getting to the point were I am comfortable with the operation as it stands, just need to get a 'good' exhaust fan, I am sure the cheap one I bought two years ago has outlived its useful life and the link that SouthFloridian provided in his thread, These fans are the real deal, is going to get a couple of bucks from VV. They have an exhaust fan, 8" ducting 400+ cfm, that is temperature rated for operation to 145 degrees for less than $200.00. 
Postie is intending to use a uvb for his grow, he is still a fw months away from startng. VV


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I don't usually click on that link. Maybe a mod will see this and check it out. No E, I haven't really experimented with much of anything, I am just getting to the point were I am comfortable with the operation as it stands, just need to get a 'good' exhaust fan, I am sure the cheap one I bought two years ago has outlived its useful life and the link that SouthFloridian provided in his thread, These fans are the real deal, is going to get a couple of bucks from VV. They have an exhaust fan, 8" ducting 400+ cfm, that is temperature rated for operation to 145 degrees for less than $200.00.
> Postie is intending to use a uvb for his grow, he is still a fw months away from startng. VV


thanks for the info. i think the link is bad in your sig and needs fixed by you - it seems to be cut off - i had to piece the link together to make it work.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Step away from the babies.... This is not the phatness yur looking for.!!! Go buy some and leave the girls alone. Killer' lol db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Step away from the babies.... This is not the phatness yur looking for.!!! Go buy some and leave the girls alone. Killer' lol db.~tlb!


Don't worry about me man - this jar is still half full!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

"slurp", man my moniter taste like crap!!!.... Mmmmmmmmm! Bet that dont.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> "slurp", man my moniter taste like crap!!!.... Mmmmmmmmm! Bet that dont.!!! Db.~tlb!


piney! it could have went a few more weeks though.


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 47 FLOWER DAY 17:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 71.5 F / 79.5 F
Humidity: 61% / 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.5 F / 67.5 F
pH: 5.7 / 5.9
EC/PPM: 870/ - 1.24/885
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 48 FLOWER DAY 18:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 71.7 F / 79.8 F
Humidity: 54% / 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.9 / 5.9
EC/PPM: 1.25/896 - 1.24/885
Notes: Added 3.5 Gallons from back-up reservoir
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 49 FLOWER DAY 19:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 71.5 F / 78.9 F
Humidity: 60% / 43%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.8 / 5.8
EC/PPM: 1.17/836 - 1.23/878
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 50 FLOWER DAY 20:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.6 F / 78.8 F
Humidity: 55% / 42%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.9 / 5.9
EC/PPM: 1.24/890 - 1.27/911
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 51 FLOWER DAY 21:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73.4 F / 77.1 F
Humidity: 56% / 44%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 6.0 / 6.0
EC/PPM: 1.29/919 - 1.3/928
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 52 FLOWER DAY 22: RESERVOIR CHANGE
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 73.7 F / 75.3 F
Humidity: 58% / 46%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 6.0 / 6.4
EC/PPM: 1.28/919 - 1.54/1108
Notes: To 15 Gallons RO water added 10 TBSP. FoxFarm Grow Big and 15 TBSP. FoxFarm Big Bloom and 1.25 TBSP Cha Ching. 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 53 FLOWER DAY 23:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72.4 F / 74.4 F
Humidity: 56% / 49%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67 F / 67 F
pH: 6.1 / 5.7
EC/PPM: 1.54/1110 - 1.57/1136
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 54 FLOWER DAY 24:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 71.4 F / 75.2 F
Humidity: 59% / 50%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 68 F
pH: 5.2 / 5.3
EC/PPM: 1.57/1130 - 1.59/1151
Notes: 
===


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

===
DAY 55 FLOWER DAY 25:
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 71.2 F / 76.1 F
Humidity: 55% / 44%

Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 67 F
pH: 4.9! / 5.7
EC/PPM: 1.66/1201 - 1.7/1236
Notes: 
===


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

hey looking good nice-n bushy just like i like them...da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 26, 2008)

Man that looks very nice....all i can see is this pinnapple of a kola' with a k' sir....sitting with a smirk' on its face.!!! Um my address....

069 ima bitter
give it to me now! Lane
some state, yur country usa~ 00420-0069


----------



## james406 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link email, do you have to use a pump with that cooler? If so what are you using. What do you think of the fox farm vs general hydro for nutes. I am using a three part AN with fulvic acid ,grozyme,carbo load and bid bud. Have you used any h2o2? I am now flowering nyc diesel and have a great looking northern lights in dirt for clones, anyways thanks alot for some great journals


----------



## email468 (Jul 26, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey looking good nice-n bushy just like i like them...da plantDOC


oh yeah man - this is my 3rd grow in this new system and they all stay short and squat - even the males!


----------



## email468 (Jul 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man that looks very nice....all i can see is this pinnapple of a kola' with a k' sir....sitting with a smirk' on its face.!!! Um my address....
> 
> 069 ima bitter
> give it to me now! Lane
> some state, yur country usa~ 00420-0069


here's hoping you're right! i'd be happy to share with you (but i'm guessing you know that already)


----------



## email468 (Jul 26, 2008)

james406 said:


> Thanks for the link email, do you have to use a pump with that cooler? If so what are you using. What do you think of the fox farm vs general hydro for nutes. I am using a three part AN with fulvic acid ,grozyme,carbo load and bid bud. Have you used any h2o2? I am now flowering nyc diesel and have a great looking northern lights in dirt for clones, anyways thanks alot for some great journals


my pleasure - hope it helps!
I can't recall the water pump brand - just went to the pet store and picked one up. It didn't have to be too powerful - just enough to keep the water moving through the chiller. I think i paid 50-60 - so you could probably find something online for 40 or thereabouts.

so far the fox farm pH fluctuates more for me than GH did. Can't say that is FF fault and not my own though! i liked using GH - simple and very forgiving!
I am also very much liking the results of the FF.

The only AN product i've used is their Final Phase. Though i'm considering doing an all organic hydro grow using their line-up next go round - but haven't decided yet. And no, I've never needed to use H2O2 so haven't tried. So far my roots have been fine - nice and white and furry (as you can kind of see from that one pic).


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 26, 2008)

brilliant set up Email, love the journal.

would rep you but i need to spread the love.


----------



## email468 (Jul 26, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> brilliant set up Email, love the journal.
> 
> would rep you but i need to spread the love.


thanks for dropping in k hunter - glad you liked it!

now the real fun begins ... bud porn for the next 6 weeks or so!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 26, 2008)

Man now this I am looking forward to!! F batman the summer bluckbusters are at the riu!!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Man now this I am looking forward to!! F batman the summer bluckbusters are at the riu!!!


thanks man. the porn should be getting better over the next few weeks. I take pictures every night before lights out and last night the trichs were clearly visible in the pix (26 days into flower) ... here is a quick preview... can you see them starting to form? i think this is going to be some tasty buddage!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 27, 2008)

Plants are looking awesome man!


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 27, 2008)

email468 said:


> ... can you see them starting to form? i think this is going to be some tasty buddage!


zero distortion, crystal clear, another month of increasing resin production and TASTY buddage is exctly what ur gonna have.


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Plants are looking awesome man!


thanks man - i'm really glad to see you around again! but i saw you were busy getting some shit done and that makes you happy i'm sure.

thanks for checking out the journal!


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> zero distortion, crystal clear, another month of increasing resin production and TASTY buddage is exctly what ur gonna have.


here's hoping your scrying powers are spot on! 

thanks for the good word!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 27, 2008)

she is soooooooooooooo pretty....
It's just such fun to watch her growing up.


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 27, 2008)

mm was thinkin about ordering some whiteberry now im sold.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 28, 2008)

holy crap e!!!! that last pic, wow. it looks so damn pretty man, for sure going to be some tasty buddage. keep it up bro. ive been a little MIA due to moving and my recent 1st ever harvest lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 28, 2008)

deff. looks awesome!!! CheerZ


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> she is soooooooooooooo pretty....
> It's just such fun to watch her growing up.


thanks MrsM! that's high praise coming from your green thumb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> mm was thinkin about ordering some whiteberry now im sold.


they grow well - haven't smoked any yet - but i don't think i'll be disappointed.


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> holy crap e!!!! that last pic, wow. it looks so damn pretty man, for sure going to be some tasty buddage. keep it up bro. ive been a little MIA due to moving and my recent 1st ever harvest lol.


well you're joining in when the fun starts anyway - it is bud time!


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> deff. looks awesome!!! CheerZ


thanks cheetah - i see even little itty, bitty bud shots brings out the tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 28, 2008)

Cheetah, u gots to be a whore to ride the tlb... Its one of the first things we check...cheers~!

And to e'~ the past' "should i finish this j'" me "u bet yur ass" i didn't get a haarumph! Outa that guy!!!... Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Cheetah, u gots to be a whore to ride the tlb... Its one of the first things we check...cheers~!
> 
> And to e'~ the past' "should i finish this j'" me "u bet yur ass" i didn't get a haarumph! Outa that guy!!!... Db.~tlb!


that's why i'm here ... and posting - tlb all the way


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 28, 2008)

It would have sucked without u!!! Did u see da bunny, kissing lb... Make me sick! "lets go get some candy"!!! I took the money outa lb's dresser' lol db.~tlb!  oh and i burned his gi~joe with a mag. Glass'...


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> It would have sucked without u!!! Did u see da bunny, kissing lb... Make me sick! "lets go get some candy"!!! I took the money outa lb's dresser' lol db.~tlb!  oh and i burned his gi~joe with a mag. Glass'...


i can't begrudge him the love - lb's my bud but i admit i'm green too


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Cheetah,* u gots to be a whore to ride the tlb... Its one of the first things we check*...cheers~!
> 
> And to e'~ the past' "should i finish this j'" me "u bet yur ass" i didn't get a haarumph! Outa that guy!!!... Db.~tlb!


*Excuse ME????*

THC..... {Did u see da bunny, kissing lb... Make me sick!}

*tiddle taddle....*
*and I smooch you all da time!!!! and give ya HUGS TO.....sheese thc*

*only one that dosent get em is Email cuz hims got so much sharp shit coming out of in head....**I am afraid I will poke an eye out.....*
*but it aint cuz I don't love em. AN HIM KNOWS IT!*


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> only one that dosent get em is Email cuz hims got so much sharp shit coming out of in head....I am afraid I will poke an eye out.....but it aint cuz I don't love em. AN HIM KNOWS IT!


no hugs for email  at least i'm still loved ... rest assured i'm far more cuddly in real life than my avatar suggests


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 29, 2008)

I would certainly hope so E.lol VV tlb rolls and rocks.


----------



## email468 (Jul 29, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I would certainly hope so E.lol VV tlb rolls and rocks.


Thanks VV! I needed some lovin'!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol, so hard "busted" i love this place~ so e' how's yur chubby'.........!
Wait that was too much love! Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 29, 2008)

i didnt do it!


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 29, 2008)

WTF, clones saved from what/when, lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 29, 2008)

yea thas hella old....if you click the red dot it will take you to the thread.

time for me to find a new victim....i've been gone for too long


----------



## email468 (Jul 29, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lol, so hard "busted" i love this place~ so e' how's yur chubby'.........!
> Wait that was too much love! Lol db.~tlb!


chubby is well.... chubby!


----------



## email468 (Jul 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i didnt do it!


LB! still lurking around 

always good to see you bro!


----------



## email468 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> WTF, clones saved from what/when, lol


LB and his notorious S.I.G.


----------



## email468 (Jul 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea thas hella old....if you click the red dot it will take you to the thread.
> 
> time for me to find a new victim....i've been gone for too long


shouldn't take too long


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 29, 2008)

im trying to get back into the daily....

i still feel naked without my plants.... i think i will start back up in a few. i feel kinda guilty for not being able to keep up with you alls journals!

in the mean time, im rebuilding the closet outta bearch (sp) plywood? i blv its sturdy enough and wont cave like the last....

great to see/hear from you as well! not to mention the rest of the family!


----------



## natmoon (Jul 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> ===
> DAY 47 FLOWER DAY 17:
> DETAILS:
> Ambient Temperature: 71.5 F / 79.5 F
> ...


Looking good man.
Lovely and healthy,tight looking plants.
Subscribed


----------



## email468 (Jul 30, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looking good man.
> Lovely and healthy,tight looking plants.
> Subscribed


oh man - i'm so glad to see you posting again (and thanks for the kind words) 

what's been going on? anything?


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2008)

I am gona buy these seeds for my next grow grow grow ^^ lol.... excellent man thnx for posting this..

i was looking at these seeds online and found this thread  

Love it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

one love....one herb!!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

DWR said:


> I am gona buy these seeds for my next grow grow grow ^^ lol.... excellent man thnx for posting this..
> 
> i was looking at these seeds online and found this thread
> 
> Love it


i have no complaints!


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

not a formal update but a quick baby bud shot for the fun of it (real updates in a few days probably)....

This is 30 days flower - 60 days total...


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2008)

thats gona turn into some purple pink bud ^^


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

DWR said:


> thats gona turn into some purple pink bud ^^


She is very pretty!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

MAY I DO THIS E' MY VISION IS GOING... LOL! "I DONT KNOW WHY" ??? 






AHHHH! THATS BETTER! "OH' MAN "HAND CRAMP"........DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Jul 31, 2008)

my goodness she is I mean she really is going to turn pretty colors..
how about the foliage.. will that as well turn rainbows??


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> my goodness she is I mean she really is going to turn pretty colors..
> how about the foliage.. will that as well turn rainbows??


it may ... not like a somango but the leaves are yellowing big time - and not that yucky nute burn yellow - but autumn yellow if you know what i mean...


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> MAY I DO THIS E' MY VISION IS GOING... LOL! "I DONT KNOW WHY" ???
> 
> AHHHH! THATS BETTER! "OH' MAN "HAND CRAMP"........DB.~TLB!


you sure may - i just keep it thumbnail size and folks can just click on the picture to make it bigger - but it doesn't bother me either way...

but here is a closer-up trich shot - sorry for the color - but i had to use different lighting to get this - but they'll get better - just give me a chance...


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

And here is shot so you can see how much more growing (and filling in) she needs to do...


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 31, 2008)

Theyre like 10 carat diamonds mate. Gonna enjoy watching them all join up to be one huge cola.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 31, 2008)

thats going to be a nice cola!


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm very pleased!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 31, 2008)

one day i hope i came grow plants that look that lush and healthy. love the furry nugs.


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> one day i hope i came grow plants that look that lush and healthy. love the furry nugs.


with those roots i saw in your journal - you are already there!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks Email i just need to get the tops right now.lol

i just love those nice dark green leaves and the fluffiness of those nugs.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'm very pleased!


and u should be. good job !


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Man those look" stout" "sturdy" ..... "stiff" there we go, thats the word i was looking for!!! ~stiff~ real nice e'!!! Db.~


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man those look" stout" "sturdy" ..... "stiff" there we go, thats the word i was looking for!!! ~stiff~ real nice e'!!! Db.~


This grow has the earliest frosting of all!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> This grow has the earliest frosting of all!


 wow i was thinking frost when i saw the pics too. very nice my friend.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 3, 2008)

Good morn. Sir' e'..........if i knew u were coming id'a baked a cake! "got frosting" lol, everytime i type this food sht. I get the munchies' dam why must it allways backfire'!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey fellas! glad you could stop by - i plan on doing some updates later this evening... but no major changes - just a little bigger and frostier. oh and i added a UVB light to the mix.


----------



## unity (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice job e-mail, I love the structure of these buds


----------



## email468 (Aug 3, 2008)

unity said:


> Nice job e-mail, I love the structure of these buds


thanks unity. the stems really bolted so there is plenty of space for the buds to fill in....(fingers crossed)....


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 3, 2008)

Email hi just wanted to ask a couple of questions if that ok.

which type of UVB light you using?

and why is it to promote tric's?

i only ask as i resonantly had a conversation about this subject with some one who was running a side by side grow one with std t5's and one with the new uvb purple lighting. 

can not wait to see the update. is there any chance of a under the skirt shot(the roots)? seeing the swollen mammary's if fine but i am getting a fettish for the lower regions. lol


----------



## honkeytown (Aug 3, 2008)

mmm mmm so frosty lookin. great job


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 3, 2008)

man she has a lot of dandruff!! looks great!!! props!! I would +rep but apparently I dont spread around enough! lol


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi folks! my old account seems to be having some problems but am subscribing to my fave (and my own) threads...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

Guna fig. This out!.......................??? Pb'


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

WTF? I was wondering what happened to ya email. Hope ya get it back brother.


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I don't know what to do - my hands are tied. 

Until my account is fixed and i can post again - i guess you'll have to see my journal here...
White Berry Hydro Grow - Skunk Skool


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

okay mate!!!!!!! hope they'll fix it...did u pm any one of da mods here??


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> okay mate!!!!!!! hope they'll fix it...did u pm any one of da mods here??


DB PM'd FDD - but FDD said only RIU can fix it. I've had a thread started which RIU responded to once - but so far no luck.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

What was said in the response!


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> What was said in the response!


you told me that FDD said only RIU can fix it. i haven't PM'ed anyone yet - i'll see if i can PM now.

started this thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/support/96362-old-account-doesnt-work.html


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 6, 2008)

Well... that does sound like ..... Good choice as always, still won't be the same with out the av we all know and luv.lol VV


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Well... that does sound like ..... Good choice as always, still won't be the same with out the av we all know and luv.lol VV


OK - added a blurry-reversed avatar representing that i am mere shadow of my former self!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 6, 2008)

That is of course appropriate. VV


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

great when ya swung around like that ya almost 
knocked da other eye out....


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> great when ya swung around like that ya almost
> knocked da other eye out....


thanks for adding some humor to an otherwise humorless situation.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

o cut it out.... 
if your going to be like that then go see Da winey Update.


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

MrsMcGreggor said:


> o cut it out....
> if your going to be like that then go see Da winey Update.


yeah you're right - i should probably just stop posting altogether.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

petty bullshit said:


> yeah you're right - i should probably just stop posting altogether.


oh! E' we will get this fixed' "dont make me hunt you down!" im camped out with ya! And we will have a giant tlb! Camp out till its fixed... Or the "man" tells us to phuck off! Witch ever comes first! I bet a".............db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah E dont stop posting! I know it is frustrating but it would be a huge loss for us! I know you are skool is cool but would hate to lose you here all together.


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Aug 6, 2008)

NO NO NO go to da Winery.... da winery.... DA Winery I tell ya...
Ol MrsMcGreggor could fix Ya right up... 
Shes good at fixing stuff...The dream set up for a 1000watt light - Page 74 - Marijuana Growing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

damn that thread is at 74 pages?

wowzers!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 7, 2008)

Good morn. All.!!! Any good words.................!!!! Please!!!~ db.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

good mornin mate!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 8, 2008)

this is one of my fan grows man!!!! dont leave us


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 8, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> this is one of my fan grows man!!!! dont leave us


i expect to be harvesting by the end of the month so unless my account is fixed soon - i'll have to direct you here (check out some of the latest bud and trich shots)! this white berry gets frosty and its only been flowering less than 40 days!

you can see it all here:
http://www.drskunk.com/skunkskool/index.php?showtopic=565

at least until my account is fixed.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Man i miss u, way bummed! Need the porn! This hurry up and wait is killing me! On my way over! Yur missed! Db.~tlb!


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 8, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man i miss u, way bummed! Need the porn! This hurry up and wait is killing me! On my way over! Yur missed! Db.~tlb!


follow the link... the porn is there and looking mighty tasty i might add


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

I have too! If i dont "peenee" starts typing, "like that ball park frank" com. Were the fist comes outa the chest for the dog!!!,, sepp'en here its lower and its for the keyboard!..... Good morn. Sir'

i sure u check it' every morn. So i wont even ask.!!! Hit the threads to run them to the top for the day! Realy not liking this' as im sure u hate it more!  me!


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 9, 2008)

just ordered whiteberry from the doc. Cant wait to see how yours turn out. they look really nice.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 9, 2008)

is Email coming back?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Petty Bullshit said:


> i expect to be harvesting by the end of the month so unless my account is fixed soon - i'll have to direct you here (check out some of the latest bud and trich shots)! this white berry gets frosty and its only been flowering less than 40 days!
> 
> you can see it all here:
> White Berry Hydro Grow - Skunk Skool
> ...


NEED THE E'...................AND THE PA~HORN~OH! SO IM VENTURING OUTA HOME BASE TO SEE IF THE E' IS OK!!!! THIS NEEDS TO BE FIXED!
NOW!
White Berry Hydro Grow - Skunk Skool

HERE I COME!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> is Email coming back?



admin wont fix his account


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 10, 2008)

why wont they fix the account?

and how long till this happens to me or you?

is it worth building up a rep and a group of friends? only to lose them due to BAD admin.

i am thinking of migrating to skunk skool. 

at least i know the mods/admin will be helpful there (it's Email)

Have fun i still hope this can be sorted out some how.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

well i was banned before....does that count?


and i dont think it makes much sense....especially since Email has donated to the site


----------



## bbighead (Oct 8, 2008)

i just got a white berry seed i cant wait to see your done to see what it looks like.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Oct 10, 2008)

E' IS NO LONGER AT THIS SITE...!
HE CAN BE FOUND AT
Skunk Skool (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 4, 2008)

god i hope i see the end of this journal
FIX HE'S ACCOUNT


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.skunkskool.com/index.php?showtopic=565&st=660&p=39675&#entry39675

This is what you guys are looking for!


----------



## justatoker (Jan 1, 2009)

what hapened to this guy?


----------



## justatoker (Jan 2, 2009)

???
???
???
???


----------



## growdankbuds (Jan 4, 2009)

email468 said:


> oh yeah - i like - but it looks like i'd need to get a new fan too!
> 
> i made my bed and need to lie in it awhile. i'd get CO2 before i'd get a cooltube (at this point).





I know this is old, and off topic, but I wanted to get other peoples views on this reflector. I was looking into one of these and the more I looked at it, the more it seemed it would not cool any better than my second choice the sun system 2. The air does not flow straight through like a cool tube, but still flows down into the reflector. Maybe Im wrong is it just a cooltube with a reflector built on the outside???????? I cant get the picture to show up but its the one loudblunts refered to on page 7. thanks


----------



## tebone (Feb 1, 2009)

this is a fuckin shit grow diary this u should be on a fuckin chatline not a grow thread 47 pages wat i waste of time


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Feb 9, 2009)

I think this nigga got popped


----------



## Tav (Oct 9, 2009)

Any explanation why someone with an excellent journal gets booted?


----------

